# WOMEN IN LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS?



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay guys if you are in a lowrider car club, do they have rules against allowing women to join? Why or Why not? What's your feelings about men and women in the same car club? Give some names of your clubs if you allow the ladies to join...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WE ALLOW WOMEN IN MAJESTICS


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmmm, why wouldn't you, it's not the 1950s. Are there really clubs out there that don't allow women?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

women can lowride just as good as the men, some even better


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....

while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm *not* a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way 

I don't play the 'chick' card when I'm around the guys, I just be myself, and stay out of the chisme, LOL :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Sep 8 2004, 11:26 PM
> *women can lowride just as good as the men, some even better
> [snapback]2203189[/snapback]​*



Damn STRAiGHT  :thumbsup:


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Why not? There is no reason why women cannot enjoy lowriding. I wish there were more chicks like Jenn in the lifestyle, it's all got to be positive in lowriding.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

FOSHO! IT ALL GOOD BABEE :biggrin: MY COUSIN KISA HAS A 73 GLASSHOUSE AND RIDE WITH UCE HAWAII AND SHE DOIN IT BIG! CANDY RED PAINT WITH FADES AND PATTERN ,2PUMPS 10 BATTERY,DAYTON WITH 2 BAR BOWTIES KNOCKOFF,BLK LEATHER O.G PATTERN INTERIOR,LITTLE CHROME ON THE 400,PLAQUE UP. :thumbsup: FOR THE WOMENS RYDAS.ONELOVE


----------



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

women can do it just as good as any guy can, i honestly would drether join a club with more women then men... and no not becase alot of chicks cuz im took....


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

this is not to start crap but what about women towards women in car clubs do they always get along?Can they get along?Ive seen alot of clubs that let ladies in and then you get the drama of somebodys wife saying or thinking that ole girl wants to bone or is giving them the googley eyes or shes a nimpho and there are some like that(just wanna be around the guys)for attention reasons.Better yet how bout a woman who has a man but SHE wants to be from a car club not her man?Just a few questions i had on the back burner
I believe a woman should be able to join a car club just remember what your joing for .And not the attention from the men


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

Women in car club...it's cool....


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 9 2004, 06:44 AM
> *FOSHO! IT ALL GOOD BABEE :biggrin: MY COUSIN KISA HAS A 73 GLASSHOUSE AND RIDE WITH UCE HAWAII AND SHE DOIN IT BIG! CANDY RED PAINT WITH FADES AND PATTERN ,2PUMPS 10 BATTERY,DAYTON WITH 2 BAR BOWTIES KNOCKOFF,BLK LEATHER O.G PATTERN INTERIOR,LITTLE CHROME ON THE 400,PLAQUE UP. :thumbsup: FOR THE WOMENS RYDAS.ONELOVE
> [snapback]2203522[/snapback]​*


kita u said it all bro :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

OK I agree with all of you. Some women try to get in for the wrong reasons. Some just want the attention and to be around the guys. I'm not, I'm taken too. What I'm saying is the clubs where I'm from don't allow women in their clubs because of the " old rules" .They have been around for 15-20+ years. I know back then that's just the way it was. To be a lady in a car club you had to be part of the club, " behind the scenes". Such as the wives and girlfriends are now. The ladies are always there to support of the club. Maybe the guys feel they're being invaded on. They aren't free to be themselves with the ladies around, not wanting to disrespect or offend any of them...


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

we got a women in my club


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Is it just the clubs here? I have friends in other clubs but the rules are still the same. Either way I'm going to still represent, continue working on my car, go to the shows, and picnics, etc. I support my man and the club he's in. But guys time are changing, it's time to get real! No more behind the scenes for me. I'll be a true rider 'til the day I die...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Rich, the lady in your chapter is hella cool people. I've met her once here in **** at one of Majestics get- togethers. The one they did the fundraiser for Bandit. RIP


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

we have in ours


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

our stand on the issue is............."if the ride is clean enough to run a plaque.....we don't care who owns it............race,religion,skin color or gender do not play a part in the decision..we are a family oriented club!" props to all the women out there who are lowriders.....we should not give only them respect but respect to all woman which i see we lack lots of times especially at shows but on the same note-----if you "respect yourself............we will respect you!"

peace
richee


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to be part of a club from san diego and I was the first female that in 20 yrs that they had ever let in. But they always placed different expectations on me than other male members. I always felt that they just wanted my car and not me. 

Here in New Mexico males often see females that own lowriders as a positive thing, which I really respect. Lowriding is so much of the Hispanic culture here that gender isnt usually a problem. 

I really respect other females that are involved in lowriding. I think car club membership should be based upon the quality of the ride rather than the gender of the owner. :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

CadillacDeville96...I totally agree with you "Quality of the ride rather than the gender of the owner" Can you agree the "old rules" of the car clubs need to be updated here? What club were you with (if you don't mind me asking)? NO disrespect here, but what changed their minds about you after not allowing women for 20 years? What kind of car do you have?


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 8 2004, 11:29 PM
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...



"CHISME" :thumbsdown: I hear you on this one...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

UFAMEA...Your cousin Kisa...Her glasshouse is TIGHT!! My cutty is just getting started...I would like to compete at the shows, as you know there are soooo many cuttys out there...went to LRM show SD, just waiting to finish inspection to enter the gate...in 10 minutes I counted 15 going in...It was cool just being there...I love the rides and the ladies were REPRESENTING to the fullest...Sorry went off the topic...but it's good to see that Kisa has much love from her club (family)...To: jenns64chevy...I don't use the "chick" card either...Always be true to yourself !!!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 8 2004, 11:29 PM
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...


My wife is a fellow LOW LEVEL C.C. member along side me. She's the only current female member we have.

LOW LEVEL C.C.'s First Lady!!!!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 13 2004, 09:07 PM
> *My wife is a fellow LOW LEVEL C.C. member along side me. She's the only current female member we have.
> 
> LOW LEVEL C.C.'s First Lady!!!!
> [snapback]2215034[/snapback]​*


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 9 2004, 11:46 AM
> *CadillacDeville96...I totally agree with you "Quality of the ride rather than the gender of the owner" Can you agree the "old rules" of the car clubs need to be updated here? What club were you with (if you don't mind me asking)? NO disrespect here, but what changed their minds about you after not allowing women for 20 years? What kind of car do you have?
> [snapback]2204038[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I do believe that some "rules" need some updating. 

The club i was with isnt really important...I still respect what the club is about, just not the way they presented it towards me. A few people here know which club, but its not the issue to name names. :biggrin: 

I really don't know what changed their mind about me, I had a primo in the club and he probably helped sway the vote...at the time I had an 84 monte carlo. But that car is LONGGGGGGGGG gone.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

woman why cant they be allowed, and yes they are some in different car clubs, shit gotta yes give props to the wives too man that set shit up and cook everyday

ONE LOVE TO MY GIRL KALISHA


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie2sd (Jul 31, 2004)

what part of hawaii i mean what island i about to go there again just wanted to stop by and say whats up to all of u

as for woman lowriders ive been in the game for about 20 years already and have been from all male car clubs but its taken them about 15 years to start reconizing us as individuals not the man lady 

i still being driving down crenshaw or whittier and some people that dont know me still ask me is that your mans car i get asked that about 2 to 3 times daily.

so i decided to put mu horrible stickers on the side so poeple would stop asking me that now they ask me is that your car club 

so much love to all the female out there just keep on doin it dont let no man stand in your way lmao!!!!!! :0 



> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 9 2004, 06:44 AM
> *FOSHO! IT ALL GOOD BABEE :biggrin: MY COUSIN KISA HAS A 73 GLASSHOUSE AND RIDE WITH UCE HAWAII AND SHE DOIN IT BIG! CANDY RED PAINT WITH FADES AND PATTERN ,2PUMPS 10 BATTERY,DAYTON WITH 2 BAR BOWTIES KNOCKOFF,BLK LEATHER O.G PATTERN INTERIOR,LITTLE CHROME ON THE 400,PLAQUE UP. :thumbsup: FOR THE WOMENS RYDAS.ONELOVE
> [snapback]2203522[/snapback]​*


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i think there should be more ladies in lowriding..here in michigan theres more ladies into the import..but i have seen a few hardcore lowrider chicks...i have nothing but respect for them


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Impala John...I like the idea of your lady riding along side of you in the club you belong...My man and I had hoped to do that too but club rules don't allow women...CadillacDeville96...Your right the club name is not important, no disrespect here, but I did say if you didn't mind me asking...I still have alot of respect for the guys but let's get real...NO I"M NOT HATING!!!! JUST BE REAL ABOUT IT...Sorry LIL peeps got carried away, but you know what's up...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie2sd_@Sep 14 2004, 07:13 AM
> *what part of hawaii i mean what island i about to go there again just wanted to stop by and say whats up to all of u
> 
> as for woman lowriders ive been in the game for about 20 years already and have been from all male car clubs but its taken them about 15 years to start reconizing us as individuals not the man lady
> ...


HONOLULU HONEY JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR GOING I WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH OUR HAWAII CHAPTER A LITTLE TOUR THANG ONELOVE.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 13 2004, 10:00 PM
> *UFAMEA...Your cousin Kisa...Her glasshouse is TIGHT!! My cutty is just getting started...I would like to compete at the shows, as you know there are soooo many cuttys out there...went to LRM show SD, just waiting to finish inspection to enter the gate...in 10 minutes I counted 15 going in...It was cool just being there...I love the rides and the ladies were REPRESENTING to the fullest...Sorry went off the topic...but it's good to see that Kisa has much love from her club (family)...To: jenns64chevy...I don't use the "chick" card either...Always be true to yourself !!!
> [snapback]2215018[/snapback]​*


THANK YOU AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE CUTTY JUST REPP THE BEST YOU CAN BE DON'T TRIP ON THE HATER ONELOVE.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Do your thang ladies. Jenn we hear about you all the way out here girl, i live right around the yuba city and chico chapters. One love. 

Kita when you gonna take me to the island uce? I wanna hit kala kala boulevard in honalulu. 

Ladies are putting it down better than ever this year


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

just peep out the latest issue of lrm with the all the ladies representin in it...they ridin hard as fuk...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Look at all the women in this car club :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Sep 15 2004, 12:16 PM
> *just peep out the latest issue of lrm with the all the ladies representin in it...they ridin hard as fuk...
> [snapback]2219263[/snapback]​*


My sister is in it  Jenns64chevy  Imma tell her to post up in here again


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Sep 15 2004, 12:16 PM
> *just peep out the latest issue of lrm with the all the ladies representin in it...they ridin hard as fuk...
> [snapback]2219263[/snapback]​*



I just found out Im in there!  Haven't seen it yet tho 

:thumbsup: 2 women lowriderz


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 15 2004, 12:13 PM
> *Do your thang ladies. Jenn we hear about you all the way out here girl, i live right around the yuba city and chico chapters. One love.
> 
> Kita when you gonna take me to the island uce? I wanna hit kala kala boulevard in honalulu.
> ...



 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 15 2004, 03:28 PM
> *I just found out Im in there!  Haven't seen it yet tho
> 
> :thumbsup: 2 women lowriderz
> ...


2 the lowrider women :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 15 2004, 02:28 PM
> *I just found out Im in there!  Haven't seen it yet tho
> 
> :thumbsup: 2 women lowriderz
> ...


CONGRATZ! JENN JUST DO DAM THANG GIRL!


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

When Gil Griffin was writing the acticle about female lowriders in the San Diego...The Union Tribune...We were trying to get the ladies to come and help with the article. Gil had contacted LRM and was informed that there would be a section on female riders...Didn't know it was out yet...have to go pick it up later today...I'm trying to get a car club with ladies only in San Diego together...so the ladies can do it too...jenns64chevy congrats for making the LRM...REP to the fullest....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:worship: WAIT TILL YOU VATOS GET THE NOV, ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAG,BIG PROPS TOO THE LADIES OR "TWIN SISTERS" FROM IMPALAS C.C....... :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Sep 9 2004, 11:02 AM
> *I used to be part of a club from san diego and I was the first female that in 20 yrs that they had ever let in.  But they always placed different expectations on me than other male members.  I always felt that they just wanted my car and not me.
> 
> Here in New Mexico males often see females that own lowriders as a positive thing, which I really respect.  Lowriding is so much of the Hispanic culture here that gender isnt usually a problem.
> ...


i think its more the quilty of the person not there ride the ride can be fixed up the person cant here in miami uce you can have a bucket but if your working on it and your a good person you can join and bring your car up over time


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 15 2004, 03:39 PM
> *CONGRATZ! JENN JUST DO DAM THANG GIRL!
> [snapback]2219941[/snapback]​*


Thanks Kita, can't wait to see the article


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Sep 15 2004, 03:31 PM
> *2 the lowrider women :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2219634[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

In our club, StreetRiderz, not only do we have a female member but she is also a founding member and an officer. On top of all that I think she has more trophies in her trophy room than anybody else in the club! As a matter of fact, at the end of last season our club gave her our "Rider of the year" award. She reps to the fullest. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Sep 16 2004, 02:48 PM
> *In our club, StreetRiderz, not only do we have a female member but she is also a founding member and an officer. On top of all that I think she has more trophies in her trophy room than anybody else in the club! As a matter of fact, at the end of last season our club gave her our "Rider of the year" award. She reps to the fullest.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2221929[/snapback]​*



I'll be the second to vouch for that one bro. Caprice is as clean as a new bar of soap. :thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 15 2004, 07:25 PM
> *:worship:  WAIT TILL YOU VATOS GET THE NOV, ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAG,BIG PROPS TOO THE LADIES OR "TWIN SISTERS" FROM IMPALAS C.C....... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2220410[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we got a female in our club and she is also a mechanic. so not only does she have a clean ride, she helps the guys out! :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

much respect to ladiez touch c.c they rep the PHX to the max, in the NOV issue of Low Rider, I kick it with them there down and what was said ant no fuff it the true. 
there comeing out strong with one 40"s and one 50"s old school style and two 70"s monte's and suv's and more all in the works, not just talk, they have come up over the last year and will be the club to watch ! 
keep up the good work much Love and Respect!!!


----------



## 70impalagirl (Jul 22, 2003)

It's nice to see all the positive things being said in this thread about the women. I truly believe it's up to the club to decide whether or not any potential member is going to be a welcome addition. This should be based on personality and character alone, not whether your male, female, or what type of car you have. I helped found my club seven years ago, we have members with rough cars as well, but they are still members because without the help of others, they might be lost for progress and I think that's really what a club is about - SUPPORT! I have never been singled out because of my sex, they treat me the same as anyone else and our members are picked very selectively to insure compatibilty -which inturn insures longevity of the club ultimately. What I am trying to say is, if a club is being bias based on sex, they probably aren't concerned to much about the quality of the members either, which takes away from the whole "Family" feeling. To each his or her own I guess, but I feel like all the ladies representing in this thread know what is important and can stand on their own regardless. Just my peice!  
The70ImpalaGirl
United Classics C.C.
Olympia, Washington


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

pic borrowed from another post, I STiLL haven't seen the artile :roflmao:











These were driving in SJ and the bottom was in front of my shop, just so happened when Nathan Trujillo (photographer from Lowrider) got there, I had a DEAD battery (and a newly found short on the car - which has since been fixed) .....stressful day, hehehe......I really am NOT on the phone that much :uh:  

.....oh yeah, got the car started and took him to our CC meeting that night :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> pic borrowed from another post, I STiLL haven't seen the artile :roflmao:
> 
> 
> its a good article...


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59 (Nov 17, 2002)

to be honest with you... i dont see women in car clubs as being a problem as long as they show up to meetings and participate to the fullest. a lot of guys probably will hate on females though... or will question if thats their jefes ride or their mans car whatever. as far as gossip goes... shit guys on here and in clubs do that shit more then women do at times... big props to jenns64chevy... keep doing big things! its rare to find a hyna down for lowriding like that... and at the same time coming out with a ride! need to find me one like that :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xNaTuRalxHiGhx59_@Sep 20 2004, 09:42 AM
> *to be honest with you... i dont see women in car clubs as being a problem as long as they show up to meetings and participate to the fullest. a lot of guys probably will hate on females though... or will question if thats their jefes ride or their mans car whatever. as far as gossip goes... shit guys on here and in clubs do that shit more then women do at times... big props to jenns64chevy... keep doing big things! its rare to find a hyna down for lowriding like that... and at the same time coming out with a ride! need to find me one like that :biggrin:
> [snapback]2231454[/snapback]​*


Thanks man, you hit a *lot* of good points in that post :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I support the women lowriders!! They can do it just as good as us!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:worship: :worship: i saw it :worship: :worship:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

jenn in every picture i see you in your always on your phone girl!! :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 21 2004, 10:10 AM
> *jenn in every picture i see you in your always on your phone girl!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2234528[/snapback]​*


my sister always on that damn phone. i think imma break it 
hehehe  :angel:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

tell her she should be a secretary :0 :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

that is true, jenn is always on that phone, damn never realized that till now


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

you should be (as i am) proud that you got your OWN article. All about JENN64!!! and twin sister la payassa :biggrin: . Im happy that you got recognized ladies. much props.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

hot gurls
hot lolos

dont c a prob... :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

What made you ladies get into lowriding? Do you get alot of flack from haters? Is this a phase that you think youll grow forever with? 

What is this a fuckin job interview? Sorry ladies but i thought id switch up the topic a bit. It is good to see women on the boulevard riding their own cars instead of jocking them you know? Your men have to be proud as fuck.


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

hey jenn what mag is the article in, send me a copy if you have an extra, remember need one for the fan club


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 8 2004, 11:29 PM~2203198
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...



Hi Jenns64chevy...standing on both side of member and members wife is hard..as a woman you need to be more down... as a wife you need not to let them down...I am a members wife and a member


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn this topic is old, but important


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Just letting everyone know that United Passionz C.C. was started by females and we have both males and females in ours so whoever wants in or wants to start a chapter get back at me


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

I think that women should be able to be in car clubs. I liked lolos before i met my boyfriend, when we met i just decided that i wanted my own...and i was considered a member off top....but i think its cool when you see a club pull in to a show together and then a women pulls in with them in her car with her own style. Plus its time for us females to come out from behind the scence and start doing our own thang. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell i love woman that's down to ride and yes we have woman in my club! :thumbsup: 

much love to all the woman riders out there!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Oct 18 2005, 08:15 AM~4021616
> *I think that women should be able to be in car clubs. I liked lolos before i met my boyfriend, when we met i just decided that i wanted my own...and i was considered a member off top....but i think its cool when you see a club pull in to a show together and then a women pulls in with them in her car with her own style. Plus its time for us females to come out from behind the scence and start doing our own thang.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 13 2004, 10:00 PM~2215018
> *UFAMEA...Your cousin Kisa...Her glasshouse is TIGHT!! My cutty is just getting started...I would like to compete at the shows, as you know there are soooo many cuttys out there...went to LRM show SD, just waiting to finish inspection to enter the gate...in 10 minutes I counted 15 going in...It was cool just being there...I love the rides and the ladies were REPRESENTING to the fullest...Sorry went off the topic...but it's good to see that Kisa has much love from her club (family)...To: jenns64chevy...I don't use the "chick" card either...Always be true to yourself !!!
> *


fosho! we all love the tradition


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Sep 16 2004, 10:48 AM~2221929
> *In our club, StreetRiderz, not only do we have a female member but she is also a founding member and an officer. On top of all that I think she has more trophies in her trophy room than anybody else in the club! As a matter of fact, at the end of last season our club gave her our "Rider of the year" award. She reps to the fullest.  :biggrin:
> *


THEN WHY DO YOU HAVE ROLLERZ ONLY UNDER YOUR AVATAR?????????????


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 18 2005, 08:22 AM~4021814
> *THEN WHY DO YOU HAVE ROLLERZ ONLY UNDER YOUR AVATAR?????????????
> *



:0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 18 2005, 10:22 AM~4021814
> *THEN WHY DO YOU HAVE ROLLERZ ONLY UNDER YOUR AVATAR?????????????
> *



Because this topic is OLD!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 18 2005, 09:22 AM~4021814
> *THEN WHY DO YOU HAVE ROLLERZ ONLY UNDER YOUR AVATAR?????????????
> *


this topic is almost a year old man


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 18 2005, 07:22 AM~4021814
> *THEN WHY DO YOU HAVE ROLLERZ ONLY UNDER YOUR AVATAR?????????????
> *


i think he JUST join the sac chapter of ro.....ROLIFER


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 18 2005, 07:37 AM~4021870
> *this topic is almost a year old man
> *


OH OK THEN THERES THE ANWSER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 18 2005, 07:37 AM~4021872
> *i think he JUST join the sac chapter of ro.....ROLIFER
> *


THANKS BRO! JUST TRYING TO KEEP THINGS INLINE! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 18 2005, 09:48 AM~4021912
> *OH OK THEN THERES THE ANWSER!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I reread the entire thread before u posted that and I caught that one too


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

im from tennessee, so u know we got some ******* type women. But i know women here that can build, lowride, and will represent faster than any men i know. I know one girl thats 17 years old.. Taking shop class in high school, and at home she is working on building her own radical dancer... she isnt doin it own her own completely, but u best beleive she does 75% of the labor! n( I personally think that is sexy... lol)


----------



## Notshort~but low83 (Oct 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>Don't know how late I am on this, but I'm a chik and kind of part of Houston Stylez CC. Like, over a year ago I met Los and started hanging out with his friends. I'd never really known anything about lowriders and always associated it with "thugz". But this group of people were hilarious and really looked out for one another... so I slowly started getting into it. I mean I would help Los work on crew members hydroulic systems, making the frame to hold batteries in trunk and what not. I'd do the dirty work when the men couldn't fit their big hands in small areas and I even went to a Dallas show after Los helped me fix up a lil lowrider bike. {didnt win nuthin} Thatz right, I aint afraid to get dirty. I like fixing up the cars and learning about customizing and accessories. But what I love most is how the people in the club help eachother out. You got a crew of big azz mexican dudes and they all look so intimidating, but when it comes to the club... lol they little teddy bears! 

There was this one biatch in the club though... she was or is dating one of the members and I aint gonna even lie... I'd like to spit in her eye. It aint a mexican chik thang.... she is a straight up hoe!!!</span>


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we dont have any problem with it at long as their is no drama started were cool with that


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 19 2005, 12:21 AM~4028581
> *im from tennessee, so u know we got some ******* type women. But i know women here that can build, lowride, and will represent faster than any men i know. I know one girl thats 17 years old.. Taking shop class in high school, and at home she is working on building her own radical dancer... she isnt doin it own her own completely, but u best beleive she does 75% of the labor! n( I personally think that is sexy... lol)
> *


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 9 2004, 06:57 AM~2203576
> *this is not to start crap but what about women towards women in car clubs  do they always  get along?Can they get along?Ive seen alot of clubs that let ladies in and then you get the drama of somebodys wife saying or thinking that ole girl wants to bone  or is giving them the googley eyes or shes a nimpho and there are some like that(just wanna be around the guys)for attention reasons.Better yet how bout a woman who has a man but SHE wants to be from a car club not her man?Just a few questions i had on the back burner
> I believe a woman should be able to join a car club just remember what your joing for .And not the attention from the men
> *


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TRUE ALOT OF FEMALES ARE SCANDOLOUS

THE CLUBS ARE COOL & ALL.......

BUT I'D PREFER RIDING SOLO....


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't see a prob with women in clubs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...shit we don't have very meny up here if any,guess women up here are into the import thing :uh:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 15 2004, 11:23 AM~2219121
> *HONOLULU HONEY JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR GOING I WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH OUR HAWAII CHAPTER A LITTLE TOUR THANG ONELOVE.
> *


Big UCE, i'll be there for one night on the 26th... a lay over before we go to New Zeland


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Its not a woman in the club thing, It`s the whole bullShit thing of the Girlfriends, and or Wives thinking bad thoughts about the female member.

Case in point. If you go to help your MALE CLUB MEMBER fix his car, 9 times out of ten you will have little to no problem with this.

BUT. IF YOU GO TO HELP YOUR FEMALE MEMBER FIX HER CAR, 9 TIMES OUT OF 10 YOU WILL HAVE A PROBLEM!!!

Car Clubs are a family. And most familys help each other out in times of need. I dont know how many times I have helped fellow members with repairs, and or projects through out the years. How many all-nighters before the show just to not leave anyone behind. THE GOOD OLD DAYS

I do have much respect for the ladys that have put a car club plaque in the back window of there ride. Show the Low Rider World just how you ROLL!!!!!!!!!

Stay Strong, and NEVER STOP HITTING THAT SWITCH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Notshort~but low83 (Oct 19, 2005)

I totally stand by the theory that women of hispanic ethnicity/heritage have a territorial edge and an ingrown chip on their shoulder. :angry: 

I mean, women in general... there's somethin strange bout em' to begin with... but hispanic chiks can get down rite loco. :uh: 

So: Estrogen (1-10 chix) + testosterone + adrenaline of the contest = Mutha Fu*In crazy!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notshort~but low83_@Oct 19 2005, 08:48 AM~4029227
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Don't know how late I am on this, but I'm a chik and kind of part of Houston Stylez CC. Like, over a year ago I met Los and started hanging out with his friends. I'd never really known anything about lowriders and always associated it with "thugz". But this group of people were hilarious and really looked out for one another... so I slowly started getting into it. I mean I would help Los work on crew members hydroulic systems, making the frame to hold batteries in trunk and what not. I'd do the dirty work when the men couldn't fit their big hands in small areas and I even went to a Dallas show after Los helped me fix up a lil lowrider bike. {didnt win nuthin} Thatz right, I aint afraid to get dirty. I like fixing up the cars and learning about customizing and accessories. But what I love most is how the people in the club help eachother out. You got a crew of big azz mexican dudes and they all look so intimidating, but when it comes to the club... lol they little teddy bears!
> 
> There was this one biatch in the club though... she was or is dating one of the members and I aint gonna even lie... I'd like to spit in her eye. It aint a mexican chik thang.... she is a straight up hoe!!!</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2005, 07:14 AM~4037030
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Don't know how late I am on this, but I'm a chik and kind of part of Houston Stylez CC. Like, over a year ago I met Los and started hanging out with his friends. I'd never really known anything about lowriders and always associated it with "thugz". But this group of people were hilarious and really looked out for one another... so I slowly started getting into it. I mean I would help Los work on crew members hydroulic systems, making the frame to hold batteries in trunk and what not. I'd do the dirty work when the men couldn't fit their big hands in small areas and I even went to a Dallas show after Los helped me fix up a lil lowrider bike. {didnt win nuthin} Thatz right, I aint afraid to get dirty. I like fixing up the cars and learning about customizing and accessories. But what I love most is how the people in the club help eachother out. You got a crew of big azz mexican dudes and they all look so intimidating, but when it comes to the club... lol they little teddy bears! 

There was this one biatch in the club though... she was or is dating one of the members and I aint gonna even lie... I'd like to spit in her eye. It aint a mexican chik thang.... she is a straight up hoe!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>My bad... this is notshort~but low83... I accidently posted with my honey's name.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *Okay guys if you are in a lowrider car club, do they have rules against allowing women to join? Why or Why not? What's your feelings about men and women in the same car club? Give some names of your clubs if you allow the ladies to join... *


-----------------------Congrats on your clubs appearance on -------------------
----------------the Ladies of Lowriding show on San Diegos channel 4!-------
--------------------------------------Good Job!!--------------------------


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THIS IS MY LADY 62 IMPALA LIKE YOU CAN SEE NO HELP FROM ME YOUST GIVE HER MY HOOK UPS IF YOU SAY GIRLS CAN DO IT THE CAN SHE BUILT THIS CAR IN 3 MONTH WITH THE HELP OF PAINTER AND INTERIOR AND CHROMES SHE PUT IN MOTOR AND TRANSMISSION I CAN PUT THAT ON MY KIDS SHE BUILTED HER SELF WITH HER JOB WORKING OVER TIME DAY AND NIGHT SO IF YOU THINK WOMEN CAN DO IT THIS ONE DID LOOK AT HER CAR IT WAS A MISSION


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

"THIS IS SKUNKS OL' LADY. NOT SKUNK."

I didn't even know what juice was until I met Skunk about 5 years ago. But as soon as I took a bouncy ride in his Regal, I was hooked. I started helping him work on his car, then started working on one for myself. I hopped for the first time at Carl Caspers in Louisville KY. I didn't do much good, but considering it was the first car I had ever built, I was real proud. Burnt up a motor, and fixed it my self. It was great, cause on Friday night of the show, all the girls in the pit were all there for show, ya know...arm tropheys. By sunday night they was all standing out there ready to pull the disconnects. :biggrin: 

" I may not hit bumper, but I aint' hopping a car my ol' man built and his friends built for me." BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN! 
EMILY SIMPSON "OUTSPOKEN C.C. Elizabethtown Ky"


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

my cousin kisa glasshouse she built in hawaii......uce hawaii...ahola


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

No disrespect to the ladies who don't build their own, but lots of respect for those who do.


Skunks ol' lady....Emily :angel:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

IM ALICIA OWNER OR THIS 62 IMPALA I WORK MY ASS OUT TO FIX THIS CAR MY OLD MAN PUMP ME UP ON DOING IT SO A SPEND DAY AND NIGHT WORKING TO FIX THIS CAR LET ME NOW WHAT YOU THINK OF IT AND LIKE A SAY WOMEN CAN DO IT TOO :biggrin: V


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

IM ALICIA OWNER OR THIS 62 IMPALA I WORK MY ASS OUT TO FIX THIS CAR MY OLD MAN PUMP ME UP ON DOING IT SO A SPEND DAY AND NIGHT WORKING TO FIX THIS CAR LET ME NOW WHAT YOU THINK OF IT AND LIKE A SAY WOMEN CAN DO IT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 27 2005, 12:34 PM~4082234
> *IM ALICIA OWNER OR THIS 62 IMPALA I WORK MY ASS OUT TO FIX THIS CAR MY OLD MAN PUMP ME UP ON DOING IT SO A SPEND DAY AND NIGHT WORKING TO FIX THIS CAR LET ME NOW WHAT YOU THINK OF IT AND LIKE A SAY WOMEN CAN DO IT TOO :biggrin:
> *


Much props, homegirl ... looks good with the colored spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

MY LADY IS GETTING THE COLOR RIMS RE CHROMING THEME IT WILL BE ON AS SOON AS I GET THEME


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Impala looks good my girl and i are in the process of looking for a car for her to build hopefully in '06 we will be able to bring it out


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THANKS GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass kid (May 16, 2005)

yo i dont know about you chumps, bitches have no place in the lowrider scene.
you dudes are just getting soft, if you dont want to discriminate against women, why are you constantly calling them Hoes and posting half naked women posing for your whips. Ill say it again.

Sluts dont hit switches.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Alicia,
Nice car!  I am happy to see that you work on your own. Like I said before, no disrespect to those who don't do their own, it just feels better knowing that it is YOUR car, and not your mans, or dude up the road, who you had to pay like $5000 to, to make it that way. 
Sorry, i just have a thing about rollin some one elses ride. Just like, I wont buy a car that is already fixed up. Then everyone is like hey, who is that driving dudes car? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have alot of respect for the ladies in the game :thumbsup: I also have a ton o respect for the ladies that might not build or have lowriders but stand by there man I have a family 50+ hour a week job and in my spare time im usually working on my car.It takes alot of time and money to build and i have a lady who stands behind me 100% and to me thats beautiful.

I think the ladies in the game and on the sidelines both deserve nothing but respect from us.


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid_@Oct 27 2005, 10:59 AM~4082439
> *yo i dont know about you chumps, bitches have no place in the lowrider scene.
> you dudes are just getting soft, if you dont want to discriminate against women, why are you constantly calling them Hoes and posting half naked women posing for your whips. Ill say it again.
> 
> ...



Very dumb remarks man grow up.


----------



## cutlass kid (May 16, 2005)

"Very dumb remarks man grow up. "



dumb? your mistaken dumb for having balls... Im new to the lowrider scene, but im no slut. Im not trying myself or my crew with any sort of drama. Do you have a lowrider? do you have a bitch? take your lowrider and ur bitch movements off this topic. Cause your coming off soft like a pussy.


Slut.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 13 2004, 11:00 PM~2215018
> *UFAMEA...Your cousin Kisa...Her glasshouse is TIGHT!! My cutty is just getting started...I would like to compete at the shows, as you know there are soooo many cuttys out there...went to LRM show SD, just waiting to finish inspection to enter the gate...in 10 minutes I counted 15 going in...It was cool just being there...I love the rides and the ladies were REPRESENTING to the fullest...Sorry went off the topic...but it's good to see that Kisa has much love from her club (family)...To: jenns64chevy...I don't use the "chick" card either...Always be true to yourself !!!
> *



i can testify to da hotness of this one car here. always a show winna and she baby'z it more dan Q  , not only does she coordinate da showz, keep one eye on da kidz, answer questions, prep ride etc...,etc.... . proud to have her as my uce first, member second. holdin it down in da 808 state aloha!! u know!!!


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid_@Oct 27 2005, 11:16 AM~4082571
> *"Very dumb remarks man grow up. "
> dumb? your mistaken dumb for having balls... Im new to the lowrider scene, but im no slut. Im not trying myself or my crew with any sort of drama. Do you have a lowrider? do you have a bitch? take your lowrider and ur bitch movements off this topic. Cause your coming off soft like a pussy.
> Slut.
> *



When you grow over 5 feet tall then will talk


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

> Round2 Posted Today, 12:04 PM
> I have alot of respect for the ladies in the game I also have a ton o respect for the ladies that might not build or have lowriders but stand by there man I have a family 50+ hour a week job and in my spare time im usually working on my car.It takes alot of time and money to build and i have a lady who stands behind me 100% and to me thats beautiful.
> 
> I think the ladies in the game and on the sidelines both deserve nothing but respect from us.
> ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid_@Oct 27 2005, 11:59 AM~4082439
> *yo i dont know about you chumps, bitches have no place in the lowrider scene.
> you dudes are just getting soft, if you dont want to discriminate against women, why are you constantly calling them Hoes and posting half naked women posing for your whips. Ill say it again.
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

100% agreed let them join why not, my daugher is part of our club and more ,,,,,,,,,,,Nuestro estilo cc from escondido ca


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

the only club that i heard that does not allow women is GAY-MEN CC out of san fran?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIM's64_@Oct 27 2005, 08:21 PM~4086192
> *the only club that i heard that does not allow women is GAY-MEN CC out of san fran?
> *


yall why all that hoime why not vernon b.c........j/k


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i say yes let women join..this is not just for man..this is a way of life and if a women wants to hit some switches god bless her!!i actually think its hot seeing a women in a nicely done up lo-lo. :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

with out women we would be gay so dont hate .... 
we sould be glad there are ladiez in lowriding Rollerz have one of the top Women with Blue Dimond.... she has 4 rides and is the King of bling she is a Ladie in Lowriding she took it nobody gave it to her .....


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid_@Oct 27 2005, 11:59 AM~4082439
> *yo i dont know about you chumps, bitches have no place in the lowrider scene.
> you dudes are just getting soft, if you dont want to discriminate against women, why are you constantly calling them Hoes and posting half naked women posing for your whips. Ill say it again.
> 
> ...


Thank God I am not a slut.......because I do hit switches....Bitaaaaaaaach


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid_@Oct 27 2005, 11:16 AM~4082571
> *"Very dumb remarks man grow up. "
> dumb? your mistaken dumb for having balls... Im new to the lowrider scene, but im no slut. Im not trying myself or my crew with any sort of drama. Do you have a lowrider? do you have a bitch? take your lowrider and ur bitch movements off this topic. Cause your coming off soft like a pussy.
> Slut.
> *


 I think the name explains it all....cutlass K I D .... just my 2 cents


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 28 2005, 09:19 AM~4087614
> *Women should stay in the Back seats were they belong... :biggrin:
> *


take the z off rollerz little boy. trucks dont have back seats gay boy...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 28 2005, 12:20 PM~4087621
> *take the z off rollerz little boy. trucks dont have back seats gay boy...
> *


That's right the have Big...Beds.....ha ha .. :biggrin: JK


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 28 2005, 10:25 AM~4087643
> *That's right the have Big...Beds.....ha ha .. :biggrin:
> *


Your afraid to have women in car clubs because they will have better rides than you :0 :burn:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 28 2005, 09:25 AM~4087643
> *That's right the have Big...Beds.....ha ha .. :biggrin:
> *


no gay boy ask a women and she will tell you big or not oh you just disrespected them so they wont huh!!!!


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

my husband is in here...what do you think honey?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Oct 28 2005, 10:34 AM~4087691
> *my husband is in here...what do you think honey?
> *


Why is this even a topic? Why wouldn't they be aloud in car clubs?


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

JUST HAD TO COMMENT ON THIS TOPIC EVERYONE IN HOUSTON KNOWS ME I'M KNOWN FOR MY BIKES,CARS AND NOW TROUBLE MAKER THE HOPPER I AM THE ONLY FEMALE IN MY CAR CLUB AND I DON'T STAND BEHIND A MAN EVERYTHING I OWN I'VE PHYSICALLY WORKED ON, I'VE DONE EVERYTHING FROM BODY WORK TO ACTUALLY PAINTING SO FOR ALL THE FEMALES THAT DO YOUR OWN THING WITHOUT A MAN I :worship: YOU CAUSE I PESONALLY KNOW HOW HARD IT IS....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

some women look good ridin low


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 28 2005, 10:00 AM~4087827
> *some women look good ridin low
> *


Thats right i agree


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks DREAM ANGEL 2
I am right there with you. 
Skunks wife... Emily :angel:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

HELL YA WHY NOT


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

I can't believe this topic is over a year old and still going strong...Props go out to all the ladies out there riding with pride in their ride...I just finished working on my Cutlass AGAIN with a whole new paint job, but this time I got out there and really got my hands into this project. It was a lot of hard job but well worth it. Just glad to hear that things are changing to allow the women to be more equal to the man. Maybe it was a SD thing back then, but now some of the clubs are coming around with the so called "rules". My club is up and running and it's been hard but we are doing it the way we want. Thanks for the shout outs and I really enjoyed doing the spot on Inside San Diego and the article in the Union Tribune. It makes me proud to be a Lady and and a Lowrider.....


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

anything cheep man... that has a solid frame


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

hell yeah


----------



## Houston Lowrider (Nov 2, 2005)

* ATTENTION!!!!!!!!

ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND

THE "HOUSTON LOWRIDER GATHERING BBQ".

SUNDAY, NOV. 6 @ ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS. 11 AM - ?

COME ENJOY A 5 WORLD RECORD CHAMPION HOP EXIBITION

/CLUB TUG-OF-WAR/SOFTBALL/GAMES AND MORE... 

FOR MORE INFO CONTACT: 281.793.3972, 713.478.3886, 713.880.3119, 281.296.7659, 832.563.2077, 832.816.3793, 713.545.8999*


----------



## BadYellaGurl (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Oct 18 2005, 07:15 AM~4021616
> *I think that women should be able to be in car clubs. I liked lolos before i met my boyfriend, when we met i just decided that i wanted my own...and i was considered a member off top....but i think its cool when you see a club pull in to a show together and then a women pulls in with them in her car with her own style. Plus its time for us females to come out from behind the scence and start doing our own thang.  :biggrin:
> *



AMEN Sistah......


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 8 2004, 10:29 PM~2203198
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...


This topic is over a year old, and my response hasn't changed.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

to tell ya the truth, i kinda find it attractive . A woman doin her own thang in her own ride. just my 2 cents tho. he he he
:worship:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I think Jenn is hott :thumbsup:

women can lowride just as good or better than some guys


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dont think lowriding would be what it is in part without the ladies that lowride and the ones behind the scenes,so i give props to all the ladie lowriders,and hell yeah they need to be in clubs,otherwise it would only be testosterone run ego trips called car clubs,its the ladies that provide balance in my opinion.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 2 2005, 12:44 AM~4119475
> *i dont think lowriding would be what it is in part without the ladies that lowride and the ones behind the scenes,so i give props to all the ladie lowriders,and hell yeah they need to be in clubs,otherwise it would only be testosterone run ego trips called car clubs,its the ladies that provide balance in my opinion.
> *


That's a good view on it, women do bring another "plate" to the table :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 28 2005, 08:53 AM~4087787
> *JUST HAD TO COMMENT ON THIS TOPIC EVERYONE IN HOUSTON KNOWS ME I'M KNOWN FOR MY BIKES,CARS AND NOW TROUBLE MAKER THE HOPPER I AM THE ONLY FEMALE IN MY CAR CLUB AND I DON'T STAND BEHIND A MAN EVERYTHING I OWN I'VE PHYSICALLY WORKED ON, I'VE DONE EVERYTHING FROM BODY WORK TO ACTUALLY PAINTING SO FOR ALL THE FEMALES THAT DO YOUR OWN THING WITHOUT A MAN I  :worship: YOU CAUSE I PESONALLY KNOW HOW HARD IT IS....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

My twin sister rockin that drop top '63 back in the day 
[attachmentid=334881]

I was crusin next to her in my 64 taking this picture, LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 2 2005, 01:46 AM~4119479
> *That's a good view on it, women do bring another "plate" to the table :thumbsup:
> *


and im a guy sayin this,so i got the ladies' back.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 2 2005, 01:15 AM~4119537
> *and im a guy sayin this,so i got the ladies' back.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY85 (Sep 22, 2005)

OKAY- FIRST OF ALL I AM A FEMALE. I WAS IN A CARCLUB HERE INE DALLAS HOWEVER, I GOT OUT BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T DO SHIT. I AM WITH THE LADY IN IMPALAS CAR CLUB WHEN SHE SAYS "I AM NOT A WIFE, I AM A MEMBER". I ALSO AGREE WITH THE GUY THAT SAID WOMEN DON'T GET ALONG. I HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING ALONG WITH FEMALES. WELL... LET ME REPHRASE THAT WOMEN HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME. I AM COOL WITH EVERYBODY. I AM THERE FOR ONE REASON. THE SAME REASON THE MEN ARE THERE. FOR MY CAR. HOW MANY WOMEN DO YOU HONESTLY KNOW THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS. NOT ENOUGH. I LOVE IT. JUST LIKE THE NEXT GUY. I DON'T WANT ANYBODYS HUSBAND. I JUST ENJOY HAVING FRIENDS THAT ARE INTO THE SAME SHIT THAT I AM. JUST LIKE ANY OTHER GUY IS. I AM A MARRIED WOMAN. ALL THESE OTHER FEMALES ARE INSECURE WITH THEMSELVES AND THINK WRONG. SO YEAH ITS HARD TO HAVE A FEMALE IN A CAR CLUB. ITS HARD ON THE GUY CUZ HE HAS TO HEAR IS CHICK BITCH, AND ITS HARD FOR ME CUZ I GOTTA WALK ON EGG SHELLS TO MAKE IT EASIER ON THE GUYS WHEN WE AREN'T EVEN DOING SHIT WRONG. SO TO ANSWER THE QUESTION "YES" FEMALE SHOULD BE ALOUD IN CAR CLUBS. JUST MAKE SURE THEY ARE SERIOUS AND LOVE LOWRIDERS ENOUGH TO KEEP CALM AND COOL WITH THE WIVES WHEN THE WIVES ARE BEING TOTAL BITCHES FOR NO REASON AT ALL. TO THE POINT...........

YOU DON'T NEED A DICK TO LOWRIDE, AND YOU DAMN SURE DON'T NEED ONE TO HOP A CAR"

-PINKY-


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Pinky, Amen Chick! 
I am a wife, and a member. My husband got me into it. Now he has his car and I have mine. Tell you what pisses me off the most though, is when some one said I was hoppin his car! I said bull shit, I BUILT IT MYSELF, PAID FOR IT MYSELF,AND IT IS MY CAR, NOT HIS!



Emily


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

I know that I can speak for most of the other family riders...I dont care if anyone questions my involvement in lowriding, i do this because its something that I love. Its way beyond a hobby, its a lifestyle. So yeah people have probably seen my car and said oh thats her mans car...oh well doesnt phase me any. I love being a female member and I fly my plaque with pride and thats all its about for me :biggrin: 

Lowride for Pride...


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree with you Pinky--It shouldn't matter if it a female or male into Lowrider Cars. If a women is in it and the other females get pissed for no reason than the husband/boyfriend to bring their ladies aroung to show them what;s going on. All females should get involved even if they don't have a ride they should be there to support their man. My husband has a lowrider and I have been there to support. So, yeah women should be in lowriding.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i have much respect for women in lowriding..i wish there was more of em..i think they bring a different type of style to the table..MORE WOMEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well the sad fact is it's looked at as a man's sport. I myself don't have a problem with it or does my wife, we know where were at so it ain't no big deal. If your man or women for that matter is out and about it ain't going to matter if there in a car club or not...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I think woman in lowriding are cool. You got to admit, it looks good when you see a fine ass hyna rolling around in a old school full of girls. That's just bad


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

I PERSONALLY DONT SEE NOTHING WRONG WITH WOMEN LOWRIDING. IM THE ONLY GIRL IN MY CLUB AND I LIKE IT. THEY GUYS ALWAYS TELL ME IM ONE OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

we have women in our club, and after me and my ex split up, she started a chapter of a well known car club of her own


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

GIRLS IN CAR CLUBS, :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i cant believe anybody would ask such a silly question


----------



## SENORFLEETWOOD (Nov 30, 2005)

HONESTLY, I TRULY BELIEVE THEY ARE DIKES,AKA''LESBIANS'' IF THEY DONT HAVE A BOYFRIEND THATS IN THE CLUB...NO OFFENSE, :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you crazy homie, i know some very sexy feminine females who lowride. and if some of them are *****...wh gives a f...


----------



## SENORFLEETWOOD (Nov 30, 2005)

JUST MY OPINION,NO DISRESPECT INTENDED,  PURO HONESTY


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok first of all i love the fact that women lowride!!!!!! if they can hang good! my wife has a 83 cutlass, painted light blue she calls it "smurfette" she has 4 pumps and #11 pump heads for the front tanks. 18" cylinders in the rear. rear end reinforced, front control arms cut and extended also reinforced. she will hop it at miami lowrider show. yep she's gonna hop it not me. i love that she has the love for lowriders. she is in my carclub its called street mentality we are in atlanta ga. hope to see the other women come to the show and support my wife. lol


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 1 2005, 07:43 PM~4317664
> *ok first of all i love the fact that women lowride!!!!!! if they can hang good! my wife has a 83 cutlass, painted light blue she calls it "smurfette" she has 4 pumps and #11 pump heads for the front tanks. 18" cylinders in the rear. rear end reinforced, front control arms cut and extended also reinforced. she will hop it at miami lowrider show. yep she's gonna hop it not me. i love that she has the love for lowriders. she is in my carclub its called  street mentality we are in atlanta ga. hope to see the other women come to the show and support my wife. lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 1 2005, 09:43 PM~4317664
> *ok first of all i love the fact that women lowride!!!!!! if they can hang good! my wife has a 83 cutlass, painted light blue she calls it "smurfette" she has 4 pumps and #11 pump heads for the front tanks. 18" cylinders in the rear. rear end reinforced, front control arms cut and extended also reinforced. she will hop it at miami lowrider show. yep she's gonna hop it not me. i love that she has the love for lowriders. she is in my carclub its called  street mentality we are in atlanta ga. hope to see the other women come to the show and support my wife. lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SuGa*K (Nov 28, 2005)

Girls should most definitely be allowed in car clubs, if they are in it for the right reasons. We can be into cars as well as hair, nails and all that other prissy shit too. Just like men want their cars, sports and girls, women want their lowriders! Just my two cents!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is my wife cutlass


----------



## the freakshowbratt (Nov 24, 2005)

i just had to put my 2 cents in on this ... i agree for women to be in any type of car clubs....it is 2005 not 1900's ... we have women in our car club and these days the women are just as dedicated to the show scene as men are.. i am all about a car show i don't go just to be up under my husbands ass or to be seen i go for the sport of it... it is my hobby.. and i will be in it as long as i am living.
the freak show bratt christy dunn nc


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

what up killer beaver from city limits lansing mi. and we have 3 women in are club and they show one love for the game just as we do. So i think do what you do and love doing it. one love beaver


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY85_@Nov 29 2005, 11:36 AM~4298576
> *OKAY- FIRST  OF ALL I AM A FEMALE. I WAS IN A CARCLUB HERE INE DALLAS HOWEVER, I GOT OUT BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T DO SHIT. I AM WITH THE LADY IN IMPALAS CAR CLUB WHEN SHE SAYS "I AM NOT A WIFE, I AM A MEMBER". I ALSO AGREE WITH THE GUY THAT SAID WOMEN DON'T GET ALONG. I HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING ALONG WITH FEMALES. WELL... LET ME REPHRASE THAT WOMEN HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME. I AM COOL WITH EVERYBODY. I AM THERE FOR ONE REASON. THE SAME REASON THE MEN ARE THERE. FOR MY CAR. HOW MANY WOMEN DO YOU HONESTLY KNOW THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS. NOT ENOUGH. I LOVE IT. JUST LIKE THE NEXT GUY. I DON'T WANT ANYBODYS HUSBAND. I JUST ENJOY HAVING FRIENDS THAT ARE INTO THE SAME SHIT THAT I AM. JUST LIKE ANY OTHER GUY IS. I AM A MARRIED WOMAN. ALL THESE OTHER FEMALES ARE INSECURE WITH THEMSELVES AND THINK WRONG. SO YEAH ITS HARD TO HAVE A FEMALE IN A CAR CLUB. ITS HARD ON THE GUY CUZ HE HAS TO HEAR IS CHICK BITCH, AND ITS HARD FOR ME CUZ I GOTTA WALK ON EGG SHELLS TO MAKE IT EASIER ON THE GUYS WHEN WE AREN'T EVEN DOING SHIT WRONG. SO TO ANSWER THE  QUESTION "YES" FEMALE SHOULD BE ALOUD IN CAR CLUBS. JUST MAKE SURE THEY ARE SERIOUS AND LOVE LOWRIDERS ENOUGH TO KEEP CALM AND COOL WITH THE WIVES WHEN THE WIVES ARE BEING TOTAL BITCHES FOR NO REASON AT ALL. TO THE POINT...........
> 
> YOU DON'T NEED A DICK TO LOWRIDE, AND YOU DAMN SURE DON'T NEED ONE TO HOP A CAR"
> ...


YOU SAID IT GIRL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 29 2005, 12:00 PM~4298790
> *I know that I can speak for most of the other family riders...I dont care if anyone questions my involvement in lowriding, i do this because its something that I love. Its way beyond a hobby, its a lifestyle. So yeah people have probably seen my car and said oh thats her mans car...oh well doesnt phase me any. I love being a female member and I fly my plaque with pride and thats all its about for me :biggrin:
> 
> Lowride for Pride...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid_@Oct 27 2005, 10:59 AM~4082439
> *yo i dont know about you chumps, bitches have no place in the lowrider scene.
> you dudes are just getting soft, if you dont want to discriminate against women, why are you constantly calling them Hoes and posting half naked women posing for your whips. Ill say it again.
> 
> ...


DAMN I GUESS YOU ARE NEW TO THE LOWRIDER SCENE. WELL HERES A LITTLE ADVICE "KID". WOMEN LIKE ME HAVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDING ALL OUR LIVES. JUST LIKE MOST OF THE WOMEN IN IT TODAY. I THINK YOUR JUST SCARED, YOU DON'T WANT TO RUN AWAY CRYING FROM YOUR NEXT SHOW, 'CAUSE YOU GOT BEAT BY A LADY!! COME TO SAN JO, CA SOMETIME AND SEE A LADY HIT THE SWITCH. FIRST PLACE SINGLE PUMP AT THE LAST STREETLOW SHOW RIGHT HERE "KID". :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

It is a requirement for any female looking to get in our club to wear a thong at all events. J/K anyone as long as they are down. Female doesn't matter, actually I think it is pretty cool for a female to be into lowriding.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

LOWRIDING IS FOR EVERYONE US WOMEN ARE TALENTED AS MUCH AS MEN. WE
ARE NOT ONLY IN THE KITCHEN WE ARE OUT THERE WITH ARE RIDES REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE HOLD DOWN. AND AS FOR A CLUB ITS ON, WE ARE IN CLUBS CRUISING WITH OUR HEADS UP HIGH AND HAVING A GOOD TIME, LOOKING GOOD,AND PROUD OF IT. AA FOR ME IVE BEEN
LOWRIDING FOR YEARS AND WILL CONTINUE TILL I DIE.........................


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid_@Oct 27 2005, 01:59 PM~4082439
> *yo i dont know about you chumps, bitches have no place in the lowrider scene.
> you dudes are just getting soft, if you dont want to discriminate against women, why are you constantly calling them Hoes and posting half naked women posing for your whips. Ill say it again.
> 
> ...


I HIT MY OWN SWITCHES....AND IM A FEMALE.....IM IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND ON CALLI SWANGIN AND HAVE WON AT MANY SHOWS....IM NOT GIVING MY SELF PROPS IM JUST MAKING A EXAMPLE THAT LADYS CAN DO IT UP TO. 

DONT HATE!


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Dec 4 2005, 12:36 PM~4333923
> *I HIT MY OWN SWITCHES....AND IM A FEMALE.....IM IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND ON CALLI SWANGIN AND HAVE WON AT MANY SHOWS....IM NOT GIVING MY SELF PROPS IM JUST MAKING A EXAMPLE THAT LADYS CAN DO IT UP TO.
> 
> DONT HATE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OCIELSGIRL (Feb 21, 2006)

i ave 2 low ridz (91 caprice & 86 caprice) and 1 hot rod (86 monte carlo) im trying to find a good enough club to join, my husband doesnt believe in being apart, but if anyone has suggestions im me :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 9 2004, 12:29 AM~2203198
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...


HEY THAT'S PRETTY COOL FOR YOU TO THROW PROPS OUT TO THE WIVES. MY HUSBAND JUST RECENTLY JOINED HUSTLERS CC AND HE HAS BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS FOR A LONG TIME. HE HAS HAD SO MANY CADDYS OVER THE PAST YEARS I LOST TRACK HOW MANY. HE HAD A BAD MONTE A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO TOO. HE FINALLY HAS A CADDY TO BE PROUD OF. HE IS SO EXCITED TO BREAK IT OUT THIS SUMMER. I AM PRETTY EXCITED TOO. I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN BEHIND HIM IN ALL HIS CAR DECISIONS. I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING TO ALL THE CAR SHOWS WITH HIM AND BE A PART OF THE SEEN. ONE DAY I WILL HAVE A RIDE TOO.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

my sister kisa and hubby Q glasshouse at her streetlow cover photo shoot in hawaii this pass weekend reppin the lady of the 808 aloha!!!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

We allow females in Lowered Fantasies. It's good for females to roll as hard as us fellows do.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Feb 24 2006, 12:46 PM~4919981
> *HEY THAT'S PRETTY COOL FOR YOU TO THROW PROPS OUT TO THE WIVES.  MY HUSBAND JUST RECENTLY JOINED HUSTLERS CC AND HE HAS BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS FOR A LONG TIME.  HE HAS HAD SO MANY CADDYS OVER THE PAST YEARS I LOST TRACK HOW MANY.  HE HAD A BAD MONTE A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO TOO.  HE FINALLY HAS A CADDY TO BE PROUD OF.  HE IS SO EXCITED TO BREAK IT OUT THIS SUMMER. I AM PRETTY EXCITED TOO. I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN BEHIND HIM IN ALL HIS CAR DECISIONS.  I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING TO ALL THE CAR SHOWS WITH HIM AND BE A PART OF THE SEEN.  ONE DAY I WILL HAVE A RIDE TOO.
> *


THAT DAY IS SOON.


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

I'm not in a Club.....I'm just a Wifey in the Background.But I give mad props to all the Ladies of Lowriding who are out there Representing for the Females......living the life and doing the damn thang!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Feb 24 2006, 02:37 PM~4920208
> *We allow females in Lowered Fantasies. It's good for females to roll as hard as us fellows do.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## chitownladyLUX (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 9 2004, 01:29 AM~2203198
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...



Well spoken.. :biggrin:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownladyLUX_@Apr 2 2006, 03:11 AM~5164426
> *Well spoken..  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW YOU GOT CLUB LOVE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THIS IS WHAT A WOMEN CAN DO I GIVE CREADIT TO MY WIFE FOR BUILTING THIS 62 IMPALA FROM SCRAP SHE WORK HARD FOR IT AND NOW SHE HAS A NEW PROJECT 94 BIG BODY CADILLAC COMING OUT SOON


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

Whats up Untouchable C.C. here. Our club has ladies in it and we all have love for one another.....As for drama sometimes we get more drama from the men......nothin ment by it but drama can come both ways. Our club is like a family we do all our holidays and birthdays together and I spend as much time in the garage as I can with my club many hours..........and then there are the hours when my man is out workin on cars and I gotta hold it down at home.......Everyone in our family has ride. My man 69 custom Impala, Me 87 Pontiac Grand Prix, our little girl 69 convertable Impala...gotta keep it in the family


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i welcome any woman in the lifestyle..i have seen some woman with some bad ass rides..treat everyone the same thats my motto


----------



## LOWRIDER HAYNA (Jul 26, 2006)

SIMON I GOT MY LOWLOW N SHIT LOWLOWS R MY THINK ITS MY STYLO N ITL NEVER CHANGE!!!! I GIVE MUCH RESPETO TO THE HOMEGURL THAT POSTED HIS ADD N ALL THE HOMEBOYS THAT AGREE WITH US!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*We women put our hearth into it as much as the vatos and we roll hard  *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Jul 26 2006, 09:08 AM~5845419
> *We women put our hearth into it as much as the vatos and we roll hard
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i have seen some women hit the switch just as hard as any guy out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 26 2006, 09:41 AM~5845594
> *i have seen some women hit the switch just as hard as any guy out there. :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH OK


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 10:43 AM~5845603
> *YEAH OK
> *


well not in a hopping competition.But i seen a few on the street.


----------



## limprizol (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 08:43 AM~5845603
> *YEAH OK
> *


Hey Rich wanna nose up when you come up!! :biggrin: 























J/P


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 10:43 AM~5845603
> *YEAH OK
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by limprizol_@Jul 26 2006, 10:46 AM~5845613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

women that built there own rides and can hit a mean switch :thumbsup: got my respect


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 26 2006, 09:46 AM~5845614
> *Hey Rich wanna nose up when you come up!! :biggrin:
> J/P
> *


is that any way to treat a guest in portland :cheesy: 


come on now you dont wanna get embarrased in your hometown :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey rich are you saying that we cant because you know i can so whats up with that

just kidding homie but you know there are a few that can hit just as god and maybe even better but thats another story.
:0 :0 :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 09:43 AM~5845603
> *YEAH OK
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP MAJESTICS CANT WAIT TO SEE YALL UP HERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jul 26 2006, 11:31 AM~5846116
> *hey rich are you saying that we cant because you know i can so whats up with that
> 
> just kidding homie but you know there are a few that can hit just as god and maybe even better but thats another story.
> ...


well homegirl i havent seen it yet,o yeah that one girl in ohio ,,that owns pinky she can hit back bumper,, :biggrin: and cheryl i know you can do it too :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 26 2006, 11:35 AM~5846144
> *WHATS UP MAJESTICS CANT WAIT TO SEE YALL UP HERE
> *


hey were going in peace,ok


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THIS ISSUE I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING AND BUILDING FOR 20 YEARS NOW ITS JUST NOW COMING AROUND THIS PAST 2 YEARS WHERE WOMAN ARE GETTING RECONIZED AND ACTUALLY WINNING!!!!!!

IM NOT BRAGGING OR NOTHING BUT WHEN I BUILT A MONTE CARLO AND WAS COMPETING AGAINST ALL THE MEN OUT THERE I COULDNT WIN BUT NOW THAT TIME HAS CHANGED ITS SEEM LIKE THERE IS MORE OPPORTUNITY FOR THE WOMEN TO BUST THE BARRIERS DOWN SEE I HAVE WON OVER 250 TROPHIES IN THE PAST 2 YEARS EVEN WON SOME OF THE BIGGEST ONES OUT THERE


LIKE BEST AT DUB SHOW THERE HAS NEVER BEEN A FEMALE TO WIN IT SINCE THEY STARTED. 

IM GOING FOR THE 2ND YEAR ON THAT WON AND THEN TO BE CROWNED BY SHAQ FOR THE KING OF BLING IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN CALLED THE QUEEN OF BLING LMAO!!!!

THAT WAS TO ME THE MOST IMPORTANT TROPHY I HAVE EVER WON.

BECAUSE THAT ONE CAME FROM GENERAL MOTORS!!! SEE THERE ARE OTHER SHOWS TO WON BESIDES LOWRIDER I JUST RELIZED THAT IN THIS LAST YEAR!

AND THE THE CES SHOW AND SEMA SHOW I TIED WITH ALPINE SO SEE MEN WE CAN DO IT AND I DID IT ALONE WITH NO ONES HELP EXCEPT MY CREW.

IM NOT GOING TO LIE IT TAKES ALOT OUT OF YOU TRAVELING ACROSS THE UNITED STATES TRYING TO STAND YOUR GROUND.

TO SHOW THE MALE THAT YOU CAN DO IT AND THATS WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING.

AND EVEN BEING FROM A CAR CLUB A FEMALE WILL ALWAYS HAVE HATERS NO MATTER IF YOUR PRETTY OR NOT OR HAVE THE BOMBEST CAR OR NOT ITS DRAMA NO MATTER HOW YOU LOOK AT IT BECAUSE MEN SEEM TO HATE YOU MORE BECAUSE YOUR DOING IT AND THERE NOT THEY WONT TELL YOU TO YOUR FACE BUT YOU WILL HERE IT ALL OVER THE PLACE! NOT ALL MEN ARE THE SAME MOST OF MY SUPPORTERS ARE MALES BUT YOU STILL WILL GET IT NO MATTER WHATS TRUST ME BEEN DOING THIS WAY TO LONG IM PROBALY THE MOST HATTED FEMALE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!    

BUT SEE WHEN THEY HATE YOU YOUR DOING IT SO I LOVE ALL HATERZ SEE U AT THE NEXT SHOW :0 :0 :0 

IT HAS BEEN ALONG JOURNEY SO FOR ALL OF YOU THAT KNOW ME KNOW I HAVE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN HARD BUT THIS IS MY LAST YEAR COMING NEXT 2007 LOWRIDER SHOW I AM RETIRING OR LETS SAY TAKING SOME TIME OFF AFTER THE NEXT SUPER SHOW SEE GUYS AND GALS I AM GOING FOR THE ONLY CROWN THAT A FEMALE DONT HAVE AND THATS 

*
LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR 2007*


SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW


CHERYL MENDOZA
PRESIDENT OF ROLLERZ ONLY
ORANGE COUNTY -2- INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTERZ

2007 WILL BE OUR YEAR


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANX RICH I GOT MAD LOVE FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!!  



> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 11:38 AM~5846163
> *well homegirl i havent seen it yet,o yeah that one girl in ohio ,,that owns pinky she can hit back bumper,, :biggrin: and cheryl i know you can do it too :cheesy:
> *


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jul 26 2006, 11:45 AM~5846225
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THIS ISSUE I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING AND BUILDING FOR 20 YEARS NOW ITS JUST NOW COMING AROUND THIS PAST 2 YEARS WHERE WOMAN ARE GETTING RECONIZED AND ACTUALLY WINNING!!!!!!
> 
> IM NOT BRAGGING OR NOTHING BUT WHEN I BUILT A MONTE CARLO AND WAS COMPETING AGAINST ALL THE MEN OUT THERE I COULDNT WIN BUT NOW THAT TIME HAS CHANGED ITS SEEM LIKE THERE IS MORE OPPORTUNITY FOR THE WOMEN TO BUST THE BARRIERS DOWN SEE I HAVE WON OVER 250 TROPHIES IN THE PAST 2 YEARS EVEN WON SOME OF THE BIGGEST ONES OUT THERE
> ...


Rollerz Only women or men alwayz on top....Much respect to you Sister..


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANX AZ HOPE TO SEE U AT THE SUPER SHOW



> _Originally posted by azroller_@Jul 26 2006, 12:07 PM~5846378
> *Rollerz Only women or men alwayz on top....Much respect to you Sister..
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jul 26 2006, 11:53 AM~5845902
> *women that built there own rides and can hit a mean switch  :thumbsup: got my respect
> *


x2


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 9 2004, 12:29 AM~2203198
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...


Thank You We Try!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jul 26 2006, 11:54 AM~5846286
> *THANX RICH I GOT MAD LOVE FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!!
> *


  WE GOT MAD LOVE FOR YOU TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 09:55 AM~5845909
> *is that any way to treat a guest in portland :cheesy:
> come on now you dont wanna get embarrased in your hometown :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I didn't SAY A CAR NOSE-UP....HEE HEE let the party begin.. :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

my cousin kamu glasshouse on the cover of this month streetlow mag........reppin the lowrider lady's with class congratz! cuzzin


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 26 2006, 02:47 PM~5847405
> *I didn't SAY A CAR NOSE-UP....HEE HEE let the party begin.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 26 2006, 09:35 AM~5845570
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

lets see some more of the ladies cars. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bump for the women lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bump for the women lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## chitownladyLUX (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jul 26 2006, 01:45 PM~5846225
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THIS ISSUE I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING AND BUILDING FOR 20 YEARS NOW ITS JUST NOW COMING AROUND THIS PAST 2 YEARS WHERE WOMAN ARE GETTING RECONIZED AND ACTUALLY WINNING!!!!!!
> 
> IM NOT BRAGGING OR NOTHING BUT WHEN I BUILT A MONTE CARLO AND WAS COMPETING AGAINST ALL THE MEN OUT THERE I COULDNT WIN BUT NOW THAT TIME HAS CHANGED ITS SEEM LIKE THERE IS MORE OPPORTUNITY FOR THE WOMEN TO BUST THE BARRIERS DOWN SEE I HAVE WON OVER 250 TROPHIES IN THE PAST 2 YEARS EVEN WON SOME OF THE BIGGEST ONES OUT THERE
> ...



It's s great inspiration to see other women out there reppin. I don't know much, but I'm still learning and have a great crew behind me showing me the road. But it's really great to hear that women are coming out and standing out for what they can do. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jul 26 2006, 10:45 AM~5846225
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THIS ISSUE I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING AND BUILDING FOR 20 YEARS NOW ITS JUST NOW COMING AROUND THIS PAST 2 YEARS WHERE WOMAN ARE GETTING RECONIZED AND ACTUALLY WINNING!!!!!!
> 
> IM NOT BRAGGING OR NOTHING BUT WHEN I BUILT A MONTE CARLO AND WAS COMPETING AGAINST ALL THE MEN OUT THERE I COULDNT WIN BUT NOW THAT TIME HAS CHANGED ITS SEEM LIKE THERE IS MORE OPPORTUNITY FOR THE WOMEN TO BUST THE BARRIERS DOWN SEE I HAVE WON OVER 250 TROPHIES IN THE PAST 2 YEARS EVEN WON SOME OF THE BIGGEST ONES OUT THERE
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GOOD LUCK !


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

All I have to say is a female Lowrider is the biggest turn on  

We have girls

If your a single clublest lowrider woman marry me and join my club 
:biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :worship: I Think Women can Lowride cause my WIFE KNows everything about cars paint hydros and all of that. She is Building a 86 Luxury Right now with my help


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY85_@Nov 29 2005, 11:36 AM~4298576
> *OKAY- FIRST  OF ALL I AM A FEMALE. I WAS IN A CARCLUB HERE INE DALLAS HOWEVER, I GOT OUT BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T DO SHIT. I AM WITH THE LADY IN IMPALAS CAR CLUB WHEN SHE SAYS "I AM NOT A WIFE, I AM A MEMBER". I ALSO AGREE WITH THE GUY THAT SAID WOMEN DON'T GET ALONG. I HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING ALONG WITH FEMALES. WELL... LET ME REPHRASE THAT WOMEN HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME. I AM COOL WITH EVERYBODY. I AM THERE FOR ONE REASON. THE SAME REASON THE MEN ARE THERE. FOR MY CAR. HOW MANY WOMEN DO YOU HONESTLY KNOW THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS. NOT ENOUGH. I LOVE IT. JUST LIKE THE NEXT GUY. I DON'T WANT ANYBODYS HUSBAND. I JUST ENJOY HAVING FRIENDS THAT ARE INTO THE SAME SHIT THAT I AM. JUST LIKE ANY OTHER GUY IS. I AM A MARRIED WOMAN. ALL THESE OTHER FEMALES ARE INSECURE WITH THEMSELVES AND THINK WRONG. SO YEAH ITS HARD TO HAVE A FEMALE IN A CAR CLUB. ITS HARD ON THE GUY CUZ HE HAS TO HEAR IS CHICK BITCH, AND ITS HARD FOR ME CUZ I GOTTA WALK ON EGG SHELLS TO MAKE IT EASIER ON THE GUYS WHEN WE AREN'T EVEN DOING SHIT WRONG. SO TO ANSWER THE  QUESTION "YES" FEMALE SHOULD BE ALOUD IN CAR CLUBS. JUST MAKE SURE THEY ARE SERIOUS AND LOVE LOWRIDERS ENOUGH TO KEEP CALM AND COOL WITH THE WIVES WHEN THE WIVES ARE BEING TOTAL BITCHES FOR NO REASON AT ALL. TO THE POINT...........
> 
> YOU DON'T NEED A DICK TO LOWRIDE, AND YOU DAMN SURE DON'T NEED ONE TO HOP A CAR"
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz.Cracker (Aug 3, 2006)

I am a wife, a meber and the Sec. of the GoodTimes CC Sin City chapter. I get mad props and respect from all the clubs in Vegas cause there aren't many of us that really are true. I agree some get into it for the wrong reasons. 

To the Ladys all over keep doin what your doin. Never know one day there might be as many women as there are men LowRiding


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 4 2005, 01:04 AM~4332304
> *LOWRIDING IS FOR EVERYONE US WOMEN ARE TALENTED AS MUCH AS MEN.  WE
> ARE NOT ONLY IN THE KITCHEN WE ARE OUT THERE WITH ARE RIDES REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE HOLD DOWN. AND AS FOR A CLUB ITS ON, WE ARE IN CLUBS CRUISING WITH OUR HEADS UP HIGH AND HAVING A GOOD TIME, LOOKING GOOD,AND PROUD OF IT. AA FOR ME IVE BEEN
> LOWRIDING FOR YEARS AND WILL CONTINUE TILL I DIE.........................
> *


 :biggrin: IM WITH YOU QUEENIE :thumbsup: TO THE DAY WE DIE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HEY YOU HOW HAVE YOU BEEN I CAN SAY I HAVE KNOWN HER FOR A AWHILE NOW AND ELUSIVE PUTS IT DOWN AND THERE WOMEN TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KEEP DOING WHAT YOU GUYS DO BEST! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Aug 9 2006, 02:23 PM~5934745
> *:biggrin: IM WITH YOU QUEENIE :thumbsup: TO THE DAY WE DIE
> *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Aug 12 2006, 10:16 AM~5953243
> *HEY YOU HOW HAVE YOU BEEN I CAN SAY I HAVE KNOWN HER FOR A AWHILE NOW AND ELUSIVE PUTS IT DOWN AND THERE WOMEN TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> KEEP DOING WHAT YOU GUYS DO BEST! :cheesy:
> *


we are very strong women that hold our own


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz.Cracker_@Aug 4 2006, 10:04 PM~5906046
> *I am a wife, a meber and the Sec. of the GoodTimes CC Sin City chapter. I get mad props and respect from all the clubs  in Vegas cause there aren't many of us that really are true. I agree some get into it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> To the Ladys all over keep doin what your doin. Never know one day there might be as many women as there are men LowRiding
> *


MUCH PROPS ULANI KEEP REPPIN ''GOOD TIMES'' SIN CITY .....


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL THE FEMALES THAT WANT 2 BE A PART OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT I DIVOURCED MY WIFE FOR NOT SUPORTING MY HOBBIE ITS WHAT HAS KEPT ME OUT OF JAIL AND ALSO MADE ME LOTS OF COOLS FRIENDS WE NEED MORE LADYS IN DA MIX KEEP IT UP....HOPE 2 SEE MORE OUT THERE MAYBE I CAN MEET ONE!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 4 2005, 01:04 AM~4332304
> *LOWRIDING IS FOR EVERYONE US WOMEN ARE TALENTED AS MUCH AS MEN.  WE
> ARE NOT ONLY IN THE KITCHEN WE ARE OUT THERE WITH ARE RIDES REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE HOLD DOWN. AND AS FOR A CLUB ITS ON, WE ARE IN CLUBS CRUISING WITH OUR HEADS UP HIGH AND HAVING A GOOD TIME, LOOKING GOOD,AND PROUD OF IT. AA FOR ME IVE BEEN
> LOWRIDING FOR YEARS AND WILL CONTINUE TILL I DIE.........................
> *


and thats the truth


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

ANY CLUBS U NO NOT TAKIN LADYS ?


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Aug 9 2006, 02:23 PM~5934745
> *:biggrin: IM WITH YOU QUEENIE :thumbsup: TO THE DAY WE DIE
> *


u knowwwwwwwww


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Aug 12 2006, 10:16 AM~5953243
> *HEY YOU HOW HAVE YOU BEEN I CAN SAY I HAVE KNOWN HER FOR A AWHILE NOW AND ELUSIVE PUTS IT DOWN AND THERE WOMEN TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> KEEP DOING WHAT YOU GUYS DO BEST! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: THX'S GIRL, GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU, WE'VE COME ALONG WAY BABY


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 12 2006, 02:25 PM~5954172
> *we  are very strong women that hold our own
> *


 :biggrin: YOU TELL THEM QUEENIE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bump for the ladys.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Lets see some more pics of the ladys cars.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

;


> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Aug 15 2006, 07:40 AM~5971049
> *:biggrin: YOU TELL THEM QUEENIE
> *


  yup gotta keep it going :thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: MUCH PROPS TO ALL DA LADIEZ :thumbsup: 
KEEP BUILDING THEM LO-LO'S.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 15 2006, 01:33 PM~5972899
> *:thumbsup:  MUCH PROPS TO ALL DA LADIEZ :thumbsup:
> KEEP BUILDING THEM LO-LO'S.....
> *


x2


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: YOU GO GIRLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 15 2006, 08:29 PM~5975991
> *:thumbsup: YOU GO GIRLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's a picture of my Husband and Me. By my 51 Chevy I also HIT MY OWN SWITCHES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2006, 08:18 AM~5971261
> *Lets see some more pics of the ladys cars.
> *


HERE'S FOR OUR SISTER CHERYL MENDOZA....
































AND THE FUTURE LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR (UNDER CONSTRUCTION)
CLICK HERE TO SEE......


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

im the only person not mexican(im white) in a club named LATIN CARTEL if thell vote me in i know wed vote a sister in,we are positive cc helping the coumminty with much respect to all lolos and carclubs....keep it real and stay on 13's........


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 10 2006, 12:20 AM~6140693
> *HERE'S FOR OUR SISTER CHERYL MENDOZA....
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:Way to go girl :thumbsup


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks manny for putting it down for me

see i have respect from my fellow members i love when you car club can show u some respect got mad love for all the ladies putting it down

see you at the super show



> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 10 2006, 12:20 AM~6140693
> *HERE'S FOR OUR SISTER CHERYL MENDOZA....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Sep 9 2004, 02:26 AM~2203189
> *women can lowride just as good as the men, some even better
> *


:thumbsup:








.. i dont have her no more though... gettin ready to start something new :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarolinaGirl_@Sep 11 2006, 10:43 AM~6148140
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


that was nice though.


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

WELL IT'S BEEN 2 YEARS SINCE I FIRST PUT THIS TOPIC DOWN. I'VE LEARNED THAT WOMEN ARE BEING MORE RESPECTED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. SOME ALWAYS HAVE BEEN. MANY ARE COMING OUT TO THE FRONT AND ARE RIDING RIGHT THERE WITH THE BEST OF THEM. I LOVE THAT IT IS MORE ACCEPTED NOW EVEN IF THERE WILL ALWAY BE A FEW HATERS OUT THERE. ITS OK. EVEN HERE IN SAN DIEGO WE HAD A SLOW START BUT THE GUYS HAVE ACCEPTED THAT WE ARE HERE TO STAY AND MANY HAVE LET US KNOW WE ARE RESPECTED AND SUPPORT US ALL THE WAY. I'VE GOT LOTS OF LOVE FOR THE GUYS HERE WHO NOW MAKE ME FEEL LIKE ONE OF THE FAMILY. THANK YOU FOR THAT. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT GOES OUT TO YOU.


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

dallaslrmshow14_small[/IMG]
YEA LADYS CAN DO IT TOOOO.....


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

majestixpicnic6_small[/IMG]YEP!!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*My Daughter is in my club, and she even dose a polish job on her door jams before a show!!! :biggrin: It makes no differance man or woman, Low Riding is what its all about!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

HI...I'M ONE OF THE WIFE'S MY HUSBAND IS FROM EAST LA CLASSIFIED THERE IS NO GIRL'S IN THE EAST LA CHAPTER YET BUT VENTURA COUNTY HAS A CHAPTER ALSO AND THE PRES. IS A GIRL EVERY ONE KNOW'S HER BY LOWRIDER GIRL SHE HAS A PINK CAR.SO I KNOW IF A GIRL WAS INTERSTAND TO JOIN CLASSIFIED EAST LA I KNOW THE GUY'S WOULD NOT EVEN TRIP. OH YA.....AND THE BIKE CLUB HAS LOT'S OF GIRL'S


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm building a 71 Suburban with the help of my husband. I do alot of the work on it myself and I enjoy it. To me, it's what it's all about. When it's finished I can say we built this together. For now the 67 Impala keeps me busy till my project is complete.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 15 2006, 10:50 AM~6180124
> *I'm building a 71 Suburban with the help of my husband.  I do alot of the work on it myself and I enjoy it.  To me, it's what it's all about.  When it's finished I can say we built this together.  For now the 67 Impala keeps me busy till my project is complete.
> *


much props to you..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bump for the women lowriders.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jul 26 2006, 04:45 PM~5846225
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THIS ISSUE I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING AND BUILDING FOR 20 YEARS NOW ITS JUST NOW COMING AROUND THIS PAST 2 YEARS WHERE WOMAN ARE GETTING RECONIZED AND ACTUALLY WINNING!!!!!!
> 
> IM NOT BRAGGING OR NOTHING BUT WHEN I BUILT A MONTE CARLO AND WAS COMPETING AGAINST ALL THE MEN OUT THERE I COULDNT WIN BUT NOW THAT TIME HAS CHANGED ITS SEEM LIKE THERE IS MORE OPPORTUNITY FOR THE WOMEN TO BUST THE BARRIERS DOWN SEE I HAVE WON OVER 250 TROPHIES IN THE PAST 2 YEARS EVEN WON SOME OF THE BIGGEST ONES OUT THERE
> ...


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jul 26 2006, 11:45 AM~5846225
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THIS ISSUE I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING AND BUILDING FOR 20 YEARS NOW ITS JUST NOW COMING AROUND THIS PAST 2 YEARS WHERE WOMAN ARE GETTING RECONIZED AND ACTUALLY WINNING!!!!!!
> 
> IM NOT BRAGGING OR NOTHING BUT WHEN I BUILT A MONTE CARLO AND WAS COMPETING AGAINST ALL THE MEN OUT THERE I COULDNT WIN BUT NOW THAT TIME HAS CHANGED ITS SEEM LIKE THERE IS MORE OPPORTUNITY FOR THE WOMEN TO BUST THE BARRIERS DOWN SEE I HAVE WON OVER 250 TROPHIES IN THE PAST 2 YEARS EVEN WON SOME OF THE BIGGEST ONES OUT THERE
> ...


I wish you luck Cheryl, you definately deserve it. The game won't be the same wihtout you


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

whats up QUEEN!! you know GOODTIMES wouldnt be without us there cooking and cleaning the cars!!!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you that was nice sometimes i want to give up it becomes hard but i keep fighting till the end!!!!



> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 15 2006, 11:47 AM~6181080
> *I wish you luck Cheryl, you definately deserve it.  The game won't be the same wihtout you
> *


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

http://i9.tinypic.com/486cfu0.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
Plan on getting this thing up and running within the next 2 to 3 years hopefully...from the floor up...GOODTIMES!!! RaiderQueen coming out soon too!!!Much love to the female lowriders!!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

hey there they will look sick call me if you need any help
i'll be there




> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 16 2006, 02:38 PM~6187166
> *http://i9.tinypic.com/486cfu0.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> Plan on getting this thing up and running within the next 2 to 3 years hopefully...from the floor up...GOODTIMES!!! RaiderQueen coming out soon too!!!Much love to the female lowriders!!
> *


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

http://i10.tinypic.com/2v9vfpy.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
THANKS CHERYL-ANY IDEAS WOULD BE NICE TOO...THIS WAGONS GONNA BE CLEAN AS HELL SOON!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

NO PROBLEM CALL ME UP GOT THE HOOK UP ONUPHOLSTERY AND PAINT AND RIMS LET ME KNOW K



> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 18 2006, 03:06 PM~6198334
> *http://i10.tinypic.com/2v9vfpy.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> THANKS CHERYL-ANY IDEAS WOULD BE NICE TOO...THIS WAGONS GONNA BE CLEAN AS HELL SOON!
> *


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

oh yeah i got your message call me at 714-863-2199


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 10:43 PM~6201273
> *NO PROBLEM CALL ME UP GOT THE HOOK UP ONUPHOLSTERY AND PAINT AND RIMS LET ME KNOW K
> *


HEY WHO DOES CLEAN PATTERNS?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 10:43 PM~6201273
> *NO PROBLEM CALL ME UP GOT THE HOOK UP ONUPHOLSTERY AND PAINT AND RIMS LET ME KNOW K
> *


IM SUPPOSED TO TAKE MY SUBURBAN IN THE END OF THE MONTH FOR PAINT. NEED SOME IDEAS FOR PATTERNS, KNOW ANYONE WHO GETS DOWN WITH PATTERNS?


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 16 2006, 07:38 PM~6187166
> *http://i9.tinypic.com/486cfu0.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> Plan on getting this thing up and running within the next 2 to 3 years hopefully...from the floor up...GOODTIMES!!! RaiderQueen coming out soon too!!!Much love to the female lowriders!!
> *


looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Jul 26 2006, 11:45 AM~5846225
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THIS ISSUE I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING AND BUILDING FOR 20 YEARS NOW ITS JUST NOW COMING AROUND THIS PAST 2 YEARS WHERE WOMAN ARE GETTING RECONIZED AND ACTUALLY WINNING!!!!!!
> 
> IM NOT BRAGGING OR NOTHING BUT WHEN I BUILT A MONTE CARLO AND WAS COMPETING AGAINST ALL THE MEN OUT THERE I COULDNT WIN BUT NOW THAT TIME HAS CHANGED ITS SEEM LIKE THERE IS MORE OPPORTUNITY FOR THE WOMEN TO BUST THE BARRIERS DOWN SEE I HAVE WON OVER 250 TROPHIES IN THE PAST 2 YEARS EVEN WON SOME OF THE BIGGEST ONES OUT THERE
> ...


much respect


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 16 2006, 11:09 AM~6186422
> *whats up QUEEN!! you know GOODTIMES wouldnt be without us there cooking and cleaning the cars!!!
> *


 That's right CHINA and soon we gonna be hittin the switches in our cars that we built!! :0 Can't wait for my burban and your wagon to come out!! :biggrin: 
WATCH OUT


----------



## STX Miami (Sep 19, 2006)

What's hotter than a woman behind a lowrider. Steering that long ride low and slow....niceeee


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 10:43 PM~6201273
> *NO PROBLEM CALL ME UP GOT THE HOOK UP ONUPHOLSTERY AND PAINT AND RIMS LET ME KNOW K
> *


Thanks! Ill will do that soon!!! TTT for female lowriders :thumbsup:


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 19 2006, 12:23 PM~6204245
> *That's right CHINA and soon we gonna be hittin the switches in our cars that we built!!  :0  Can't wait for my burban and your wagon to come out!! :biggrin:
> WATCH OUT
> *


YUP...now its Annas turn to get hers!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 19 2006, 08:13 AM~6202709
> *oh yeah i got your message call me at 714-863-2199
> *


sup cheryl hook it up for the wife.. its me big greg from goodtimes


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

greg when did you get married i didnt know tell her i said whats up lets do this ill hook her up anytime tell her congrats



> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 19 2006, 03:33 PM~6205270
> *sup cheryl hook it up for the wife.. its me big greg from goodtimes
> *


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT FOR ALL THE FEMALE RIDERS...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 20 2006, 09:11 AM~6209681
> *TTT FOR ALL THE FEMALE RIDERS...
> *


x2


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

x3


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## whiteguy (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's some pics of the 71 Burban i'm building


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Ladies of Lowriding: The Next Generation


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

Bare feet and all HUH Queen!!


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

OUTTA CONTROL C.C. HAS ONE


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

hey QUEEN...you doing the upholstery last?? what color??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 20 2006, 11:16 PM~6215096
> *Ladies of Lowriding:  The Next Generation
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

http://i9.tinypic.com/40fd75e.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
my little rugrat trying to ride his bike... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 20 2006, 10:25 PM~6215144
> *Bare feet and all HUH Queen!!
> *


I have a bad habit of that! U know who many f*c*in tools i've dropped on my toes and shit?!! :0 You'd think i'd learn :cheesy:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

you go queeny build that shit the fullest



> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 21 2006, 09:33 AM~6217342
> *I have a bad habit of that!  U know who many f*c*in tools i've dropped on my toes and shit?!! :0  You'd think i'd learn :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 21 2006, 09:35 AM~6217354
> *you go queeny build that shit the fullest
> *


I plan to. Do you know anyone who gets down with patterns?


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 21 2006, 09:33 AM~6217342
> *I have a bad habit of that!  U know who many f*c*in tools i've dropped on my toes and shit?!! :0  You'd think i'd learn :cheesy:
> *


thats why they make steel toe shoes for!!!


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

How do you women feel about these girls that pose...how far is to far?? And would you want them to pose for your car?? Ive always told my husband when my car is done Im gonna get a cute big buff guy to pose in front of it and blow the picture up and frame that shit... :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 21 2006, 09:50 AM~6217448
> *How do you women feel about these girls that pose...how far is to far?? And would you want them to pose for your car?? Ive always told my husband when my car is done Im gonna get a cute big buff guy to pose in front of it and blow the picture up and frame that shit... :biggrin:
> *


and im going to do the same stuff u do to me :angry:


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

u already do...member??? is this not ur car??



http://i9.tinypic.com/30w5o2a.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 21 2006, 03:41 PM~6219330
> *u already do...member??? is this not ur car??
> http://i9.tinypic.com/30w5o2a.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 19 2006, 05:33 PM~6205270
> *sup cheryl hook it up for the wife.. its me big greg from goodtimes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HMMMM YEAH, HERE IS MY WIFE ON THE SWITCHBOX


----------



## Mz.Cracker (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz.Cracker_@Aug 4 2006, 10:04 PM~5906046
> *I am a wife, a meber and the Sec. of the GoodTimes CC Sin City chapter. I get mad props and respect from all the clubs  in Vegas cause there aren't many of us that really are true. I agree some get into it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> To the Ladys all over keep doin what your doin. Never know one day there might be as many women as there are men LowRiding
> *


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 21 2006, 07:23 PM~6220481
> *HMMMM YEAH, HERE IS MY WIFE ON THE SWITCHBOX
> 
> 
> ...


damm...thats ur wife and this is ur myspace page??http://www.myspace.com/rollerzdirty...u gotta lotta freedom!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz.Cracker (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 21 2006, 09:41 PM~6220589
> *damm...thats ur wife and this is ur myspace page??http://www.myspace.com/rollerzdirty...u gotta lotta freedom!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU MISSED THE SWINGER THING HUH


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:07 PM~6215052
> *Here's some pics of the 71 Burban i'm building
> 
> 
> ...


I SUPPORT HER TO THE FULLEST SHE WAS THERE WHEN I BUILT MY CAR NOW ITS HER TURN SO WE CAN ROLL TO THE SHOWS TOGETHER  MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE FEMALE RIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Sep 21 2006, 10:49 PM~6221816
> *I SUPPORT HER TO THE FULLEST SHE WAS THERE WHEN I BUILT MY CAR NOW ITS HER TURN SO WE CAN ROLL TO THE SHOWS TOGETHER  MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE FEMALE RIDERS :thumbsup:
> *


good job man... i hear u on that one.. now its my turn to do the same to my vieja..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 21 2006, 03:41 PM~6219330
> *u already do...member??? is this not ur car??
> http://i9.tinypic.com/30w5o2a.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


nice pic :biggrin: 
ahhh im ready for vegas


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 20 2006, 11:16 PM~6215096
> *Ladies of Lowriding:  The Next Generation
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Pimpcess (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a member of UnusualS c.c. and I'm a first ladies in this club. By the way I think I'm the first with a ride in Montreal. I don't have a special rules and the guys in my c.c think that's cool and they help me so much.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I am a female and the Vice President of Rollerz Only Houston Chapter ... that's my Lac in my avitar and both of my daughters each have Lowrider Bikes and a Pedal Car  Women in Lowrider Clubs :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 28 2006, 09:32 AM~6263196
> *I am a female and the Vice President of Rollerz Only Houston Chapter ... that's my Lac in my avitar and both of my daughters each have Lowrider Bikes and a Pedal Car  Women in Lowrider Clubs :thumbsup:
> *


thats a bad lac ma.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 28 2006, 10:32 AM~6263196
> *I am a female and the Vice President of Rollerz Only Houston Chapter ... that's my Lac in my avitar and both of my daughters each have Lowrider Bikes and a Pedal Car  Women in Lowrider Clubs :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 28 2006, 09:52 AM~6263346
> *thats a bad lac ma.
> *


x-2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 28 2006, 09:32 AM~6263196
> *I am a female and the Vice President of Rollerz Only Houston Chapter ... that's my Lac in my avitar and both of my daughters each have Lowrider Bikes and a Pedal Car  Women in Lowrider Clubs :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 28 2006, 11:32 AM~6263196
> *I am a female and the Vice President of Rollerz Only Houston Chapter ... that's my Lac in my avitar and both of my daughters each have Lowrider Bikes and a Pedal Car  Women in Lowrider Clubs :thumbsup:
> *


WTF DID I MISS SOMETHING


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 20 2006, 10:07 PM~6215052
> *Here's some pics of the 71 Burban i'm building
> 
> 
> ...


TOOK THE BURBAN INTO THE PAINT SHOP TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Impala (Apr 7, 2007)

Im from Australia and find it really annoying that the only low rider club in Adelaide in which i live will not allow women in there club. and it hard when there is not any other clubs apart from one in sydney. how do you think and can get past this?????


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Girlfriend..........you don't need a car club to make a mark in the lowriding game. I have been successfully competing as an individual for over 10 years now and have 6 sponsors and over 60 trophies from participating in lowrider, import and hotrod shows!!!!!

If anything........you have MORE of an opportunity to be the founding female or for that matter......start your own ALL FEMALE lowrider club !!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 29 2006, 02:19 PM~6271789
> *WTF  DID I MISS SOMETHING
> *


you just might have......she dose have a nice ride though :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

whats that meaning dirty holla at your girl man you mised a great nite on bristol




> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 29 2006, 12:19 PM~6271789
> *WTF  DID I MISS SOMETHING
> *


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

think of it this way, women are in lowridering any way u look at it. cause if u have a car that you are fixing up or its done. more then likely u are with a girlfriend or married and they put up with you working on your car. so yeah they are in lowridering


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

girls should be sittin on them not workin on them


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

yes they should be allowed to be in the clubs i see nothing wrong with it :biggrin:


----------



## DolleGirltherapper (Apr 6, 2007)

now now now watch your mouth not all woman should be riding in them we can also build them to. Just like men can not all woman but some I'll give you that some there are many that should ride in them the one with the fluffy dresses LMFAO



> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2007, 05:54 PM~7652980
> *girls should be sittin on them not workin on them
> *


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

I THINK ITS KOOL THAT WOMAN ARE IN LOWRIDING. BUT ME MYSELF WHEN I GO TO SHOWS IN AND OUT OF TOWN I KINDA WANA BE WITH JUST THE FELLAS AND NOT MY WIFE. I LOVE HER AND SHE LIKES LOWRIDING BUT WHEN IT COMES TO RIDING AND CRUISING AROUND TOWN SOME TIMES ID I WILL RATHER HAVE SOME BOYS AROUND. YHATS JUST MY OPINION ON IT. NO HARD FEELINS TO THE WOMEN OUT THERE.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

My .02 on this is....
I got love for female ridas and I know some personally. They take this shit just as serious as us men do. Cheryl from RO builds some of the cleanest shit at car shows. With all this saod,I am AGAINST women being members of our club,and am good with the fact we dont allow female members. I have my reasons and dont feel I need to justify them and this in no way is ment to disrespect ANY feale ridas cause again,I have respect for them as fellow ridas.

To each their own. Nothing but respect.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well i'm not only a member but an officer in a club, but the only bad thing is is that some of the guys treat me like i'm not even a member, they treat my boyfriend as one but he's not he's just there cause of me and he get's piss off about it as well as i do, but the way i c it is you can't let the haters get you down and s*#t this keep doing your thing and the rest will follow...

*KNIGHTS of PLEASURE C.C. AUTIN, TX*


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR MENTIONING MY NAME I THINK ANYONE THAT CAN PUT UP WITH GETTING UP AT 4:00 IN THE MORNING DRIVE TO A SHOW A CAN SET UP THERE CARS CLEAN THEM AND SIT THERE TILL THE END OF THE DAY OR BE THERE TWO DAY BEFORE A SHOW AND ALL THAT CLEANING AND PREPPING THE CAR TO GET READY TO BE JUDGED I THINK IS A RIDER NO MATTER WHAT YOU HAVE DOWN BELOW JUST MY 2 CENTS. :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 9 2007, 07:35 PM~7653851
> *My .02 on this is....
> I got love for female ridas and I know some personally. They take this shit just as serious as us men do. Cheryl from RO builds some of the cleanest shit at car shows. With all this saod,I am AGAINST women being members of our club,and am good with the fact we dont allow female members. I have my reasons and dont feel I need to justify them and this in no way is ment to disrespect ANY feale ridas cause again,I have respect for them as fellow ridas.
> 
> ...


----------



## DolleGirltherapper (Apr 6, 2007)

WELL SAID HOMEGIRL!! I THINK SOME OF JUST NEED TO RECOGNIZE A RIDER NO MATTER WHAT THEY CARRY OR WHAT RACE THEY ARE OR GENDER WE ALL PUT IN WORK AND STRIVE HARD TO ACHIEVE THESE GOALS SO TO EVERYONE RIDING KEEP WHAT YOUR DOING AND HANDLE JUST THINK WE MAY HAVE A FEMALE PRESIDENT SOMEDAY THEN WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THAT.





> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 10 2007, 11:14 AM~7658413
> *THANK YOU FOR MENTIONING MY NAME I THINK ANYONE THAT CAN PUT UP WITH GETTING UP AT 4:00 IN THE MORNING DRIVE TO A SHOW A CAN SET UP THERE CARS CLEAN THEM AND SIT THERE TILL THE END OF THE DAY OR BE THERE TWO DAY BEFORE A SHOW AND ALL THAT CLEANING AND PREPPING THE CAR TO GET READY TO BE JUDGED I THINK IS A RIDER NO MATTER WHAT YOU HAVE DOWN BELOW JUST MY 2 CENTS. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

How could you not let a woman join? :dunno: Aint nuthin in this world hotter than a lowrider chick, straight up.


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

women in car clubs :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Apr 10 2007, 03:19 PM~7660479
> *women in car clubs :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 9 2007, 07:35 PM~7653851
> *My .02 on this is....
> I got love for female ridas and I know some personally. They take this shit just as serious as us men do. Cheryl from RO builds some of the cleanest shit at car shows. With all this saod,I am AGAINST women being members of our club,and am good with the fact we dont allow female members. I have my reasons and dont feel I need to justify them and this in no way is ment to disrespect ANY feale ridas cause again,I have respect for them as fellow ridas.
> 
> ...


 Just out of curiosity, may i ask why?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Apr 10 2007, 03:43 PM~7660653
> *
> *


What's up Queen how are you?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GOOD TOPIC MUCH RESPECT TO ALL YOU FEMALES OUT THERE PUTTING IT DOWN.....AS FOR ME IM TRYING TO GET MY GIRL HER OWN RIDE SOME DAY SHE'S INTO THE IDEA.....IN OUR CLUB THERE IS ONE FEMALE MEMBER AND HER RIDE IS JUST AS GOOD AS SOME OF OURS SO MUCH PROPS


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

wassup everybody.. my car club currently doesn't have any females in it, not that we don't allow them, it's just that no females has asked to join. But back in the day did they have female members... Personally i don't see anything wrong with havin female members in any club. After all it's all about the Lowrider movement.. right.... that's just my lil two cents :biggrin: other than that... i say 

" keep it low to da Ground "


Much love to all from Low Levels Finest C.C.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 8 2004, 11:29 PM~2203198
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...



*yeah say it like it is Jenn :thumbsup: *


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

I just bought a 1963 Convertible Impala this weekend thanks to David Leal from Odessa and Magentalicious. Can't wait to drive it this weekend. I'm planning to redue everything on it and hopefully have it ready for the Odessa Carshow.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 10 2007, 07:28 PM~7662341
> *I just bought a 1963 Convertible Impala this weekend thanks to David Leal from Odessa and  Magentalicious.  Can't wait to drive it this weekend.  I'm planning to redue everything on it and hopefully have it ready for the Odessa Carshow.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 10 2007, 08:28 PM~7662341
> *I just bought a 1963 Convertible Impala this weekend thanks to David Leal from Odessa and  Magentalicious.  Can't wait to drive it this weekend.  I'm planning to redue everything on it and hopefully have it ready for the Odessa Carshow.
> 
> 
> ...



nice car :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2007, 10:33 AM~7666811
> *nice car  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. 

When it comes to women in car clubs, I would rather be on my own even though my husband is in Estilo CC, El Paso Chapter. 

Estilo has never had a female in the El Paso Chapter before or have asked to be in it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

good luck lorena.nice car.we have a female in our club.and let me tell you.he has the best car in our club.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 10 2007, 07:28 PM~7662341
> *I just bought a 1963 Convertible Impala this weekend thanks to David Leal from Odessa and  Magentalicious.  Can't wait to drive it this weekend.  I'm planning to redue everything on it and hopefully have it ready for the Odessa Carshow.
> 
> 
> ...


63 Rag Tops are BADASS!!! that's my favorite car actually. good luck wit fixing it up and keep us updated on ur project.

as far as women in car clubs to be honest with u I think it's a damn shame we don't have more females lowriding, a real damn shame... there's nothing sexier that a female who gets down and dirty fixing up cars and hitting switches. much props to u for being one of da few females to enjoy being a part of da lowrider community.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Apr 11 2007, 01:00 PM~7668062
> *63 Rag Tops are BADASS!!! that's my favorite car actually. good luck wit fixing it up and keep us updated on ur project.
> 
> as far as women in car clubs to be honest with u I think it's a damn shame we don't have more females lowriding, a real damn shame... there's nothing sexier that a female who gets down and dirty fixing up cars and hitting switches. much props to u for being one of da few females to enjoy being a part of da lowrider community.
> *



I have plans for my 63 with the help of my husband of course. I can't wait to cruise it!!!!!!! It is, a damn shame that there's hardly any females lowriding. It's time for us to change things!!!!!!!


----------



## DolleGirltherapper (Apr 6, 2007)

KEEP LOWRIDING TO ALL THE FEMALE SIN THE WORLD WE CAN DO IT :0


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 11 2007, 02:41 PM~7668838
> *I have plans for my 63 with the help of my husband of course.  I can't wait to cruise it!!!!!!!  It is, a damn shame that there's hardly any females lowriding.  It's time for us to change things!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Damn straight it's about time!!!

So wut kinda plans u got for dat 63? Street cruiser, semi-custom or can we expect it as a candidate for lowrider of the year? :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## denchantedone (Oct 20, 2006)

We have had girls in the club before. I was there from the beginning and ended up being married to the president of the car club. We have had girls in the past, with some really nice cars, but they ended up sleeping around, and causing too much drama. From that point on I vote no each time the subject comes up. That sounds pretty bad coming from a girl, and they harrass me about it all the time. At this point I'm not gonna let someone come in and cause any drama. (I keep an eye on the guys for the same reason.)


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by denchantedone_@Apr 12 2007, 11:04 AM~7675344
> *We have had girls in the club before.  I was there from the beginning and ended up being married to the president of the car club.  We have had girls in the past, with some really nice cars, but they ended up sleeping around, and causing too much drama. From that point on I vote no each time the subject comes up.  That sounds pretty bad coming from a girl, and they harrass me about it all the time.  At this point I'm not gonna let someone come in and cause any drama.  (I keep an eye on the guys for the same reason.)
> *


I'M WITH U ON THAT ONE. BEEN THRU THAT SAME BULLSHIT IN THE PAST.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well being the president of a very large car club not only do the girls sleep around so do the guys I'm the only female in this chapter and was the only female in the club for a long time.


So just dont blame the females for sleeping I've seen it all and I mean all so maybe tell your guys in the club to stop sleeping around to !!!!!!!lmfao


And we try to keep our members in good standings but you can't control everyone.

I know I can't and I'm pretty strong Minded. But I try having over 40 members its hards guys think with there thing and not there brains not all men let me refrase myself there most. 

Same goes for the females I think most females join car clubs to meet men I know back in the day when I was from Female Illusions we started a all female car club from orange county back in the late 80 just to meet guys. We where very young but as time went by and car clubs changed. 

We changed with them I really got in to the lowriders with hydraulics and building them became some thing I love to do now. I yern on it it has become almost a every day thing for me. 

So maybe taking a chance on a young female members that sleeps around teach her she is young and needs to learn just like Rollerz Only took a chance on me and look at us now!!!!!!!!!!!! who would have ever guessed it to be a empire now.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 12 2007, 12:16 PM~7675843
> *Well being the president of a very large car club not only do the girls sleep around so do the guys I'm the only female in this chapter and was the only female in the club for a long time.
> So just dont blame the females for sleeping I've seen it all and I mean all so maybe tell your guys in the club to stop sleeping around to !!!!!!!lmfao
> And we try to keep our members in good standings but you can't control everyone.
> ...


off the subject but that is one BADASS cadillac you got. the interior is awesome no doubt! all the cars i've seen from Rollerz Only are badass!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you I take it you are male lmao

thank you very much



> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Apr 12 2007, 02:44 PM~7676817
> *off the subject but that is one BADASS cadillac you got. the interior is awesome no doubt! all the cars i've seen from Rollerz Only are badass!
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 11 2007, 03:41 PM~7668838
> *  It is, a damn shame that there's hardly any females lowriding.  It's time for us to change things!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 12 2007, 05:58 PM~7678215
> *thank you I take it you are male lmao
> 
> thank you very much
> *


lol, yup imma male.  how can you tell? :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Apr 12 2007, 08:47 PM~7679143
> *lol, yup imma male.  how can you tell? :0
> *



she just has a 6th sense for those things.....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

lol lol



> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 13 2007, 08:06 AM~7682562
> *
> she just has a 6th sense for those things.....j/k :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the Ladies of Lowriding


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 11 2007, 01:57 PM~7667471
> *Thanks.
> 
> When it comes to women in car clubs, I would rather be on my own even though my husband is in Estilo CC, El Paso Chapter.
> ...



: :banghead: 

hhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 11 2007, 04:41 PM~7668838
> *I have plans for my 63 with the help of my husband of course.  I can't wait to cruise it!!!!!!!  It is, a damn shame that there's hardly any females lowriding.  It's time for us to change things!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Well I've owned my car "Magentalicious" for 18 years now. Bought it from a junk yard before I got married. My boyfriend, now husband, and I literally dragged it home and have been working on it since. It was my daily driver for a few yrs. From black primer to classic white to pearl lavender and now ..... "Magenta"licious. With the help of my hubby and David Leal and crew at Central Collision, we've made it to LOWRIDER OF THE MONTH, DECEMBER '06!! Dang that feels good. I have been loyal to lowriding all of these years. Even though Lowriders are stereotyped, I have defended la onda. I work for a University in the Dean's office and even the Dean, Dr's and coworkers purchased a copy of the 12/06 issue for their collection. 

Heck yea I wish there were more females in lowriding!! 


:nicoderm:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

that right girlfriend we need more wouldnt it be nice to have the first female inducted into the lowrider hall of fame


i just got word that i was nominated how true that is im not sure but some one told me that in san bernardino that i was we will see soon.



> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 16 2007, 08:27 PM~7707786
> *Well I've owned my car "Magentalicious" for 18 years now.  Bought it from a junk yard before I got married.  My boyfriend, now husband, and I literally dragged it home and have been working on it since.  It was my daily driver for a few yrs.  From black primer to classic white to pearl lavender and now ..... "Magenta"licious. With the help of my hubby and David Leal and crew at Central Collision, we've made it to LOWRIDER OF THE MONTH, DECEMBER '06!!  Dang that feels good.  I have been loyal to lowriding all of these years.  Even though Lowriders are stereotyped, I have defended la onda.  I work for a University in the Dean's office and even the Dean, Dr's and coworkers purchased a copy of the 12/06 issue for their collection.
> 
> Heck yea I wish there were more females in lowriding!!
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i just want to say.more power to the female riders.our only female which the secratary of the club took first place at the berdo show.congrats sharron and her husband albert.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Apr 10 2007, 02:27 PM~7660028
> *How could you not let a woman join?  :dunno:  Aint nuthin in this world hotter than a lowrider chick, straight up.
> *


x-100000000


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NO FEMALES IN OUR CLUB


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 17 2007, 04:07 PM~7713075
> *that right girlfriend we need more wouldnt it be nice to have the first female inducted into the lowrider hall of fame
> i just got word that i was nominated how true that is im not sure but some one told me that in san bernardino that i was we will see soon.
> *



:thumbsup: Congrats for even being nominated. My husband and I attended last year's LRM Hall of Fame Banquet in LA and it was an awesome experience to just be there. We tagged along with Honoree Nick Hernandez and the members of the Taste of Latin CC. We got to sit at the same table with the other honoree Joe Ray and his family. Met lots of people. To me, that was better than Hollywood!!! :biggrin: :


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats to Sharon of DISTINGUISHED CC. member

One of our members Sharon won 1st place in the subcompact class at the San Bernardino show, it was her first show ever, the bad part was that she had to work that day and missed it when her car won, but she was still happy. She is our secretary


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

i dont see y not!!!!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Apr 11 2007, 03:09 PM~7669010
> *Damn straight it's about time!!!
> 
> So wut kinda plans u got for dat 63? Street cruiser, semi-custom or can we expect it as a candidate for lowrider of the year? :cheesy:
> *



As you can see, we have already started on the 63!! Upholstery, chrome, paint, and much more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

nice work


----------



## sassylove (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey I just wanted to say thank you for everything in san berdo show
I will keep your autograph close to my heart

thank you gain for being the sweet person you are.




> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 18 2007, 07:50 AM~7718772
> *nice work
> *


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

:0 Dang Lorena - y'all are moving on this! I can't wait to see the end results. 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 18 2007, 09:27 PM~7724583
> *:0  Dang Lorena - y'all are moving on this!  I can't wait to see the end results.
> :thumbsup:      :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Girl, I can't wait etheir. I want the car ready for the Odessa Show.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 18 2007, 06:17 AM~7718318
> *As you can see, we have already started on the 63!!  Upholstery, chrome, paint, and much more!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD LOOKIN GOOD! Can't wait to see da end product. Always cool to see nice rag 63's. Best year in the Impala collection in my opinion.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Apr 19 2007, 01:30 PM~7728903
> *LOOKIN GOOD LOOKIN GOOD! Can't wait to see da end product. Always cool to see nice rag 63's. Best year in the Impala collection in my opinion.
> *



THANKS!


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Sep 9 2004, 12:26 AM~2203189
> *women can lowride just as good as the men, some even better
> *


 :wave: Hey!

I agree with that, Dena has one of the most fucking bad ass cars!


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Apr 19 2007, 11:30 AM~7727134
> *Hey Girl, I can't wait etheir.  I want the car ready for the Odessa Show.
> *



Is that a promise???? 

:nicoderm:


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 19 2007, 07:40 PM~7731125
> *Is that a promise????
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


The odessa show was a really awesome show, I went last year for the first time...it's kinda a far drive so I hadn't had the money but man, it was worth driving that far!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 19 2007, 06:53 PM~7731257
> *The odessa show was a really awesome show, I went last year for the first time...it's kinda a far drive so I hadn't had the money but man, it was worth driving that far!
> *


That IS the show to go, here in TEXAS!!!! Nick does a good job putting it together.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 19 2007, 06:40 PM~7731125
> *Is that a promise????
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


PROMISE!!! When are you coming down to El Paso?


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope soon. We need to take a trip up there soon to take some stuff to the chrome candy store!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 21 2007, 06:56 AM~7741436
> *I hope soon.  We need to take a trip up there soon to take some stuff to the chrome candy store!
> *


Let me know. Robert said we could order the lowrider bike!! Give him a call!!


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm gonna have to give my respect to "Momma and her lowrider named Cookie" from the Compton MAJESTICS CAR CLUB chapter as being the true GODMOTHER in this game !!!!!!

She has been street hopping and taking home trophy's from car shows since the 70's ...........alongside with OG's like Punchy and Big Rat !!!

I was lucky enough to get her to document those early experiences and share them with me for an article about women in lowriding, that was never published !!!!

One of LRM's Hall of Fame criteria is that the nominees have to have been involved in lowriding for nothing less than 20 YEARS .........so she's got that area covered for sure !!!!!

I think she has also been the Big M's secretary for that chapter for all of these years as well ............BACK ME UP ON THIS ONE BIG RICH !!!!!


MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Sallie its not a competition for who gets in its who is nominated I know here well and yes she has been putting it down for over 20 years. 

But so have I and I've been out there doing big things to so if you would like to get her nominated then send your request in. I didn't even know I was nominated until San bernardino how true that is I'm not sure thats just a Rumor that I heard.

Then I spoke to the commitee and they said there is alot of requirments that goes into just being nominated yes its honor just to have been, but doesnt mean you will be the recipient of the award. There takes alot to get there like some of the boards members told me some poeple have been nominated for over a few years they have to put it together and watch what that person's doing for the years past present and future and that doesnt mean going on the blvd hitting switches or building a car they told me its like they watch everything that person does from charity work to leadership to building to almost everything so if anyone fits in that catagory then they will get nominated to the fullest.

I'm sure but you and I both know that they would never put a female on that for sure I do know.

Female in lowriding is still not completly accepted but maybe after I win the crown of lowrider of the year then maybe they will take me serious they will have no choice to then just like DUB Magazine they didnt take a female serious either until now. Now I get all kinds of respect from them there a great bunch of guys over there.

Just my 2 Cents



> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Apr 22 2007, 12:06 AM~7745884
> *I'm gonna have to give my respect to "Momma and her lowrider named Cookie" from the Compton MAJESTICS CAR CLUB chapter as being the true GODMOTHER in this game !!!!!!
> 
> She has been street hopping and taking home trophy's from car shows since the 70's ...........alongside with OG's like Punchy and Big Rat !!!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

I HAVE AN 86 CUTLASS AND I'M IN A CAR CLUB HERE IN HOUSTON!


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO GIVE PROPS TO ALL THE LADIES REPPING TO THE FULLEST...THERE'S ALOT OF REAL NICE CARS OUT THERE OWNED AND DRIVEN BY WOMEN AND THEY ARE GETTING RESPECT OF BOTH MEN AND WOMEN ...THEY REALLY DESERVE IT...WE'VE COME ALONG WAY...MUCH RESPECT GOES OUT TO ALL THE TRUE RIDERS....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

YES!!!!

















THE QUEEN..


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

WILL GIRL YOUR DOING BIG THINGS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND GIRL SHOW THEM HOW IT'S REALLY DONE!


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

THANKS



> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Apr 30 2007, 09:10 AM~7802378
> *WILL GIRL YOUR DOING BIG THINGS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND GIRL SHOW THEM HOW IT'S REALLY DONE!
> *


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually...............I DID DO JUST THAT at the end of 2006, by being one of the peeps that nominated you myself for the 2007 "Hall of Fame" !!!!!!

Getting ANY female recognized at this point would be POSITIVE for ALL
of the ladies and eventually in due time.........there WILL be more competitiveness amongst one another.........but thats all part of progression !!!!

As far as I am concerned..........we EACH have something special to add to the "lowrider lifestyle game" and that makes us ALL QUEEN's in the long run !!!

But at the same time I like to give props when and where they are due, to those ladies that were riders before us...... WITHOUT being considered as a "HATER !!!!"

I realize that noone has actually come out and said that........YET..........but I want to SQUAUSH it before it does !!!!! 

I pride myself on being a "humble" competitor and event coordinator............. and hopefully even THUGS PASSION will back me up on this one considering all of the years of numerous car shows and picnics here in SD we participated in together........... as well as the time I took the ROLLERZ ONLY CC San Diego Chapter and their kids to see WWE RAW as my guests !!!!!

Bottom line ladies................IT'S ALL GOOD !!!!!!


MUSTANG SALLI

PS
I also bought the Dub Magazine three weeks ago just to have your article in my "lowrider literature" reading section and enjoyed it.............still think it's kind of weird though how they flip the magazine over for the other half of the articles.......


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Apr 30 2007, 09:48 PM~7808184
> *Actually...............I DID DO JUST THAT at the end of 2006, by being one of the peeps that nominated you myself for the 2007 "Hall of Fame" !!!!!!
> 
> Getting ANY female recognized at this point would be POSITIVE for ALL
> ...


HEEEEY!!!
I REMEMBERED THAT.......I WILL NEVER FORGET A GOOD HEART!

MUCH LOVE SALLI


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

YEAH SALLIE I WASNT COMMENTING ON BEING A SMART ASS BUT ITS JUST THAT WHEN YOU DEAL WITH ALL THE PEEPS OUT THERE I HAD TO FIGHT A VERY HARD ROAD NOT LIKE MOST WOMEN AND YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN ITS JUST BEEN A LITTLE HARDER FOR ME THAN MOST JUST BECAUSE IM WHO I AM AND I FIGHT THE BATTLE E VERY DAY STILL NO MATTER HOW MUCH A FEMALE GETS OUT THERE IT GET WORST THE HIGHER YOU GET AND YOU ALL FEMALES NOW IT YEAH ITS COOLH FROM A CLUB I WISH I WAS JUST A MEMBER DO U KNOW OW HARD IT IS BEING A FEMALE PRESIDENT FROM A LARGE CLUB LIKE OUR ITS BEEN ONE HELL OF A TOUGH ROAD AND I STILL HAVE THE STRESS OF IT EVERY DAY I LOVE MY CLUB THYING TO SAY IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH MOMS FROM MAJESTIC ME AND HER GO BACK AND I LOVE HER TO DEAAT WHY I STAYED AS LONG AS I HAVE I HAVE ALOT OF SUPPORT THAT I NEVER HAD BEFORE BUT TRYING TO KEEP 44 MEMBERS HAPPY PLUS 48 CHAPTERS ITS HARD A ONE TOUGH CEO YOU BEST BELIEVE ITS NOT THE SAME A A FEMALE LOWRIDING AND ENJOYING HER CRUISE ITS A FULL TIME JOB FOR ME EVERY DAY SO THAT ALL I WAS TRYING TO SAY AND AS FOR MOMS FROM THE MAJESTIC SHE WILL ALWAYS HAVE MY VOTE. BUT ALL US FEMALE NEED TO STICK IT OUR TOGETHER JUST THINK WE MAY HAVE OUR FIRST FEMALE PRESIDENT SOMEDAY AND SHE WILL AHVE MY VOTE BUT FEMALES CAN PPUT IT DOWN AND DO THE DAMN THING BUT WE ALSO STILL AHVE ALOT OT LEARN TO GE THERE.

AGAIN SALLIE NO DISREPSECT INTENDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Apr 30 2007, 09:48 PM~7808184
> *Actually...............I DID DO JUST THAT at the end of 2006, by being one of the peeps that nominated you myself for the 2007 "Hall of Fame" !!!!!!
> 
> Getting ANY female recognized at this point would be POSITIVE for ALL
> ...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

MANNY GO BACK TO WORK YOU MIGHT GET CAUGHT NOT WORKING HAPPY FEET


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Apr 30 2007, 10:42 PM~7808603
> *MANNY GO BACK TO WORK YOU MIGHT GET CAUGHT NOT WORKING HAPPY FEET
> *


IM OFF TONIGHT


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

I DID RET RI CALL U NO ANSWER



> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 30 2007, 10:45 PM~7808621
> *IM OFF TONIGHT
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## COLDBLOODED SUGA (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 9 2004, 01:19 AM~2203157
> *WE  ALLOW  WOMEN IN MAJESTICS
> *


i am a mwomen that was in a lowrider club in omah trying to start out and i got the shaft wasnt trying to play the women card just bein g me and i was still treated bad always whats up with you tonight you cant get your switches in til i get some then on top of that when i did get my set up they took pieces out and gave them to other members and told me im justg sol what that be like can i get a real car club instead of a bunch of p.a.n z cause im a rider


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 8 2004, 11:29 PM~2203198
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...


 :thumbsup: not much would go down with out there support


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I learned early on that I would never really be accepted into the lowrider scene here in San Diego unless I first had the full support of all of the wives and girlfriends of the car club members. For some stupid reason the lowrider clubs here in SD are stuck in the stone age and not only scoff at the idea of allowing female members but have even gone as far as making the wives and girlfriends wait outside in the car or in the next room during their car club meetings !!!!! I will never forget the time I saw and experienced this outright prejudice first hand...........but in the long run it was probably one of my greatest influences for being a strong individual known instead by all as...........MUSTANG SALLI !!!

As mentioned above........the wives and girlfriends in my book have always been the unsung heroes as well as the true "backbone" in the lowriding game !!!

Think about it.........they put up with all of the extra $$$ it costs to restore and maintain their man's other "true love" in their lives without getting to drive it and heaven forbid hittin your guys switches solo, babysitting the kids and everyones crap at all of the picnics and shows, handling most of the preparation and cooking at events as well, etc...........just to name a few !!!!

Lowrider Magazine should wake up and write an article acknowledging these hard working women if they REALLY want to stay positive !!!!

Don't worry Cheryl..........I know better than to take your comment in the wrong way and I appreciate you justifying one of the things I admire you so much for by speaking up in advance, as opposed to leaving it as an assumption. Youve got some serious balls girl having to be commander-in-chief for all of that testosterone.............I can tell that you run a tight ship and won't tolerate any crap........otherwise your ROLLERZ ONLY CC chapters would not be as successful as they have been !!!

And as for my fellow lady lowrider "REN"............all I know is that there would be a huge can of "WHOOP ASS" opened if a bunch of guys that were supposedly my fellow car club members, helped themselves to components in your rides hydraulics set-up !!!!!


MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

nicely said




> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@May 12 2007, 03:18 AM~7887950
> *I learned early on that I would nevr really be accepted into the lowrider scene here in San Diego unless I first had the full support of all of the wives and girlfriends of the car club members.  For some stupid reason the lowrider clubs here in SD are stuck in the stone age and not only scoff at the idea of allowing female members but have even gone as far as making the wives and girlfriends wait outside in the car or in the next room during their car club meetings !!!!! I will never forget the time I saw and experienced this outright prejudice first hand...........but in the long run it was probably one of my greatest influences for being a strong individual known instead by all as...........MUSTANG SALLI !!!
> 
> As mentioned above........the wives and girlfriends in my book have always been the unsung heroes as well as the true "backbone" in the lowriding game !!!
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

NO GENDER LINES HERE.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## royalalf (May 10, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 9 2004, 04:44 AM~2203522
> *FOSHO! IT ALL GOOD BABEE :biggrin: MY COUSIN KISA HAS A 73 GLASSHOUSE AND RIDE WITH UCE HAWAII AND SHE DOIN IT BIG! CANDY RED PAINT WITH FADES AND PATTERN ,2PUMPS 10 BATTERY,DAYTON WITH 2 BAR BOWTIES KNOCKOFF,BLK LEATHER O.G PATTERN INTERIOR,LITTLE CHROME ON THE 400,PLAQUE UP. :thumbsup: FOR THE WOMENS RYDAS.ONELOVE
> *


 :uh: thats more like a72 impala not ...a glasshouse a glasshouse has a big windows on the side of the roof glasshouses are 75,76 just a lil southern cali schoolen out tour way alfred royal fantasies cc riverside co.


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 9 2004, 02:29 AM~2203198
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...


OH YAH, I AGREE WITH YOU WE DO, DO ALOT OF WORK PUTTING THINGS TOGETHER SO OUR MEN CAN WALK AROUND TALKING SHIT AND WATCH THE BIKINI CONTEST AND ALL BUT I ALSO AM A FEMALE MEMBER IN OUTTA CONTROL C.C. LANSING MI.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a club founder of IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO, and a true beleiver in 
equality, having a lady in club is a positive in many ways,for example
a certain club out here chose to treat a female member not welcomed
she decided to take her loyalty to the sport else where ,this lady became
successful in a current major club,she's a model for a lowrider mag. and
still a member.Bottom line it came back and bitt'em in the ass,it came
out their own mouth.Stay stong its about the sport!!


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

I THINK HAVING LADYS IN CLUBS ARE A GOOD THING.HERES A PIC OF MY WIFES CAR.WE RIDE IN ARE OWN CARS TO SHOWS.IT MAKES THINGS A HOLE LOT EASIER.PLUS THE PRES OF NIGHT CROWD WHITTIER CHAPTER IS A WOMAN.AND DOES A HELLA JOB KEEPING THINGS RUNNING SMOOTH :thumbsup:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

IN A WAY IT'S GOOD AND AT DA SAME IT'S BAD. THE CLUB I'M IN DENIED THE ENTRY OF A FEMALE A FEW YEARS AGO. THE DEAL WAS THAT ONE OF THE MEMBERS IN THE CLUB HAD JUST FINISHED HOOKIN UP HIS LADIES CUTLASS, (REALLY REALLY NICE BY THE WAY) AND WANTED HER TO JOIN THE CLUB. EVERYBODY WAS LEANING TOWARD SAYING YES AT FIRST CUZ SHE'S A REALLY COOL PERSON AND HER RIDE IS BETTER THAN QUITE A BIT OF THE CARS IN THE CLUB BUT THE THING IS THAT EVEN THOUGH THERE RELATIONSHIP IS GOING GOOD RIGHT NOW, DOESN'T MEAN IT'S CERTAIN (KNOCK ON WOOD). PUT IT THIS WAY, IF THERE BOTH IN THE CLUB AND FOR SOME REASON THEY BREAK UP UNDER BAD CIRCUMSTANCES AND ARE GOING TO BE FEUDING AND SUPPOSE NEITHER OF THEM WANTS TO LEAVE THE CLUB, WE DON'T WANNA BE THE ONE TO DECIDE WHO GOES AND WHO DOESN'T CUZ DA FACT OF THE MATTER IS WE WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO. AFTER THAT SHE WENT ON TO CREATING UNIQUE LADIES CC AND IS DOING REALLY GOOD. WE ALWAYS GO TO SHOWS AND CRUISES TOGETHER ANYWAYS SO IT'S ALL GOOD. TO MY KNOWLEDGE I DON'T KNOW OF ANY SINGLE FEMALES WHO HAVE TRIED TO ENTER THE CLUB BUT I'M PRETTY SURE THE ANSWER WOULD BE THE SAME FOR THE SHEER FACT THAT GUYS WILL BE GUYS AND SOME OF THE GUYS IN THE CLUB ARE HEARTBREAKERS SO YEA. NOTHING AGAINST FEMALES AT ALL I GIVE MAJOR PROPS TO ALL THE FEMALES WHO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE. IT'S ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO SEE FEMALES CRUSIN THE STREETS OR ROLLIN INTO SHOWS AND THE MORE WE CAN GET INTO THE GAME THE BETTER I BELIEVE. SPEAKING OF WHICH I GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP, BIG DAY TOMORROW WITH THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MY WIFEY INTO LOWRIDING AND HAS HER OWN RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royalalf_@May 24 2007, 08:07 AM~7969212
> *: :uh: thats more like a72 impala not ...a glasshouse a glasshouse has a big windows on the side of the roof glasshouses are 75,76 just a lil southern cali schoolen out tour way    alfred royal fantasies cc riverside co.
> *


 :uh: wow look at this guy "schoolen" kita :0 like he's new to the game. :twak: 

but on the subject, my wife has a better lowrider than me and gets more props! but its all good :biggrin: were not in any club though...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jun 2 2007, 10:47 PM~8031279
> *IN A WAY IT'S GOOD AND AT DA SAME IT'S BAD. THE CLUB I'M IN DENIED THE ENTRY OF A FEMALE A FEW YEARS AGO. THE DEAL WAS THAT ONE OF THE MEMBERS IN THE CLUB HAD JUST FINISHED HOOKIN UP HIS LADIES CUTLASS, (REALLY REALLY NICE BY THE WAY) AND WANTED HER TO JOIN THE CLUB. EVERYBODY WAS LEANING TOWARD SAYING YES AT FIRST CUZ SHE'S A REALLY COOL PERSON AND HER RIDE IS BETTER THAN QUITE A BIT OF THE CARS IN THE CLUB BUT THE THING IS THAT EVEN THOUGH THERE RELATIONSHIP IS GOING GOOD RIGHT NOW, DOESN'T MEAN IT'S CERTAIN (KNOCK ON WOOD). PUT IT THIS WAY, IF THERE BOTH IN THE CLUB AND FOR SOME REASON THEY BREAK UP UNDER BAD CIRCUMSTANCES AND ARE GOING TO BE FEUDING AND SUPPOSE NEITHER OF THEM WANTS TO LEAVE THE CLUB, WE DON'T WANNA BE THE ONE TO DECIDE WHO GOES AND WHO DOESN'T CUZ DA FACT OF THE MATTER IS WE WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO. AFTER THAT SHE WENT ON TO CREATING UNIQUE LADIES CC AND IS DOING REALLY GOOD. WE ALWAYS GO TO SHOWS AND CRUISES TOGETHER ANYWAYS SO IT'S ALL GOOD. TO MY KNOWLEDGE I DON'T KNOW OF ANY SINGLE FEMALES WHO HAVE TRIED TO ENTER THE CLUB BUT I'M PRETTY SURE THE ANSWER WOULD BE THE SAME FOR THE SHEER FACT THAT GUYS WILL BE GUYS AND SOME OF THE GUYS IN THE CLUB ARE HEARTBREAKERS SO YEA. NOTHING AGAINST FEMALES AT ALL I GIVE MAJOR PROPS TO ALL THE FEMALES WHO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE. IT'S ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO SEE FEMALES CRUSIN THE STREETS OR ROLLIN INTO SHOWS AND THE MORE WE CAN GET INTO THE GAME THE BETTER I BELIEVE. SPEAKING OF WHICH I GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP, BIG DAY TOMORROW WITH THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



everyone is welcome men and women! but some of the comments on here are true! like the wifes and girlfriends havin drama wit them,,,and also we had a female join the club once and started a relationship with a clum member then a yr later had problems broke up and they were both slackin in the club,,, they both ended up leavin.


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY85_@Nov 29 2005, 11:36 AM~4298576
> *OKAY- FIRST  OF ALL I AM A FEMALE. I WAS IN A CARCLUB HERE INE DALLAS HOWEVER, I GOT OUT BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T DO SHIT. I AM WITH THE LADY IN IMPALAS CAR CLUB WHEN SHE SAYS "I AM NOT A WIFE, I AM A MEMBER". I ALSO AGREE WITH THE GUY THAT SAID WOMEN DON'T GET ALONG. I HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING ALONG WITH FEMALES. WELL... LET ME REPHRASE THAT WOMEN HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME. I AM COOL WITH EVERYBODY. I AM THERE FOR ONE REASON. THE SAME REASON THE MEN ARE THERE. FOR MY CAR. HOW MANY WOMEN DO YOU HONESTLY KNOW THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS. NOT ENOUGH. I LOVE IT. JUST LIKE THE NEXT GUY. I DON'T WANT ANYBODYS HUSBAND. I JUST ENJOY HAVING FRIENDS THAT ARE INTO THE SAME SHIT THAT I AM. JUST LIKE ANY OTHER GUY IS. I AM A MARRIED WOMAN. ALL THESE OTHER FEMALES ARE INSECURE WITH THEMSELVES AND THINK WRONG. SO YEAH ITS HARD TO HAVE A FEMALE IN A CAR CLUB. ITS HARD ON THE GUY CUZ HE HAS TO HEAR IS CHICK BITCH, AND ITS HARD FOR ME CUZ I GOTTA WALK ON EGG SHELLS TO MAKE IT EASIER ON THE GUYS WHEN WE AREN'T EVEN DOING SHIT WRONG. SO TO ANSWER THE  QUESTION "YES" FEMALE SHOULD BE ALOUD IN CAR CLUBS. JUST MAKE SURE THEY ARE SERIOUS AND LOVE LOWRIDERS ENOUGH TO KEEP CALM AND COOL WITH THE WIVES WHEN THE WIVES ARE BEING TOTAL BITCHES FOR NO REASON AT ALL. TO THE POINT...........
> 
> YOU DON'T NEED A DICK TO LOWRIDE, AND YOU DAMN SURE DON'T NEED ONE TO HOP A CAR"
> ...


Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Our club has a big titty rule. Cant get in if they are flat or too small.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 24 2008, 04:35 PM~10942705
> *Our club has a big titty rule. Cant get in if they are flat or too small.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHAHA FUNNY!! IM GLAD I GOT SUMM BIG TITTIES EHHHH..... BUTT FOR REALSS SOME OF YALL GUYS DONT TAKE US SERIOUSLY I BEEN TRYIN TO JOIN A CAR CLUB FOR A MINUTE AND ALL I HEAR IS TALK AND NO ACTION.. I GOT ME A 4DR CAPRICE CLASSIC .. WITH 2 PUMP 6 BATTS SETUP 3/4 EXTENEDE A ARM.. WITH I HELP INSTALL ALONG WITH MY HOMIEBOYS I MEAN LITERALLY I GOT DOWN AND RUNN THE HOSES TOOK OFF THE COILS AND HELP INSTALL THEN NEW A ARMS.. BUT I LOVE THIA LOWRIDER SEEN.. AND IM ONE OF FEW WOMEN HAVENT MET ONE YET OUT HERE IN FORT WORTH TEXAS BUT I KNOE THEY OUT THERE.. AND LIKE I SAID I BEEN CLUB LOOKIN AND HAVIN GOTTEN INTO ONE YET I UNNO IF IT CUZ MY CAR AINT TOP NOTCH OR WAT HERE MY RIDE .. SO WAT U THINKS MY PROBLEM ?? I JUS WANNA BE WITH A CLUB THATLL HELP ME OUT WEN I GOT QUESTIONS OR PROBLEM CUZ I KNOE SUM BUT NOT ALL TO MAINTING HYDROS N SWITCHES .. BUT HERE MY RIDE .. I LOVE HER SHES MY SECOND PROJECT RIDE!! SO HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME.. FUNKY TOWN SOLO RIDING STILL REPPIN!!


----------



## La Raza CC SouthAZ (May 20, 2008)

La Raza CC Yuma, Arizona has 2 females in our club. Dre rollin a clean cutty and nansy rolls an euro eclispe. We dont care. As long as their down to roll, they can rool with us!

Dre's Cutty aka "Ridin Dirty"









Nansy's eclipse


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 9 2004, 02:11 AM~2203116
> *Okay guys if you are in a lowrider car club, do they have rules against allowing  women to join? Why or Why not? What's your feelings about men and women in the same car club? Give some names of your clubs if you allow the ladies to join...
> *


i wouldnt mind. theres ladies that love lowriding to. my home gurl from stricky ridin has a ttight ass lincon :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WELL DIP'N CAR CLUP 714 HAS NO PROBLEM WITH IT WE DO HAVE WOMEN IN THE CLUB;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## bigjose (Oct 15, 2007)

As long as the female can handle her shit hit her switch bullshit and kick it with non of that im to pretty to get dirty or be in the sun shit,or put the music down shit I'm all for it .Plus its fun to see fools that think theyre hard get served by a female.
Thats my wife n proud of her.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 8 2004, 11:11 PM~2203116
> *Okay guys if you are in a lowrider car club, do they have rules against allowing  women to join? Why or Why not? What's your feelings about men and women in the same car club? Give some names of your clubs if you allow the ladies to join...
> *


 :biggrin: WASSUPP UNIQUE LADIE!! MEMBER ME "ADAM" FROM "TOGETHER CC" LOS ANGELES!! I HAVE DA BLUE REGAL!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 8 2004, 10:29 PM~2203198
> *I am a woman in Impalas Car Club - they USED to not allow women back in the day, then they got real, hehehe.....
> 
> while we're on this topic..... I have to give props to the women 'behind the scenes' in car clubs...the WiVES....I'm not a wife, Im a member, but I have hella respect for the wives in CCs that throw down the BBQs, parties, dinner's, watch all the GUY'S bebe's kids, and help prep for the shows - the RiGHT way
> ...



X63 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

DONT SEE A PROBLEM WITH LADIES JOINING A CAR CLUB IF SHE CAN HANDLE THE RULES .... REPPIN IS EVERYTHING IF YOU GOT WHAT IT TAKES... THAT MY 2 CENT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Raza CC SouthAZ_@Jul 4 2008, 08:26 PM~11015388
> *La Raza CC Yuma, Arizona has 2 females in our club. Dre rollin a clean cutty and nansy rolls an euro eclispe. We dont care. As long as their down to roll, they can rool with us!
> 
> Dre's Cutty aka "Ridin Dirty"
> ...


Nice rides


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok, so what I have taken from this topic is that to be respected as a female "lowrider" you gotta "build" your own shit??? Just one question....how many of all you males actually "build" your own shit??? Probably about 30% if that...you send that shit to someone to build for you! You may come up
with the ideas and know what you want but most of you do not build your own shit and I KNOW THIS MAN! :uh:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

MY WIFE HAS ONE OF THE CLEANEST CADIS IN SAN DIEGO AND SHES A MEMBER IN MY CLUB, WE RIDE TOGETHER NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT QUE NO!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 7 2008, 09:29 PM~10821299
> *MY WIFEY INTO LOWRIDING AND HAS HER OWN RIDE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 7 2008, 09:29 PM~10821299
> *MY WIFEY INTO LOWRIDING AND HAS HER OWN RIDE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RITE BIG BRO AND RHONDA IS REALLY DOWN FOR THIS LIFESTYLE ......SHE EATS SLEEPS AND SHITS LOWRIDIN JUST LIKE THE REST OF US.... SHE COULDA PROBABLY TEACH A FEW GUYS A LESSON ON LOWRIDIN :biggrin: :biggrin: HOPEFULLY MY WIFE WILL BUILD A CAR SOON BUT SHE WANTS TO FINISH MINE 1ST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

WOW I STARTED THIS TOPIC IN SEPT. 2004. ALMOST 4 YEARS HAVE PASSED. I'M GLAD TO SEE THAT THE RULES ARE CHANGING AND THE DOORS ARE OPENING FOR THE WOMEN TO RIDE AND REPRESENT. THERE HAVE BEEN SOME BEAUTIFUL RIDES COME OUT WITH FEMALES BEHIND THE WHEEL HERE IN SAN DIEGO. I KNOW SOME OF THE GUYS WON'T EVER CHANGE AND SOME ARE VERY SET IN THEIR WAYS. THERE WILL EVEN BE SOME WHO HAVE TO MAKE REMARKS ABOUT THE SO CALL BIG TITTIES RULE OR SOME OTHER BODY PART SHOWING HOW DUMB AND IMMATURE THEY CAN BE. BUT THE TRUTH OF THE MATTER IS WE HAVE COME ALONG WAY IN FOUR YEARS HERE . THERE ARE SOME FAMOUS LADY RIDERS WORLDWIDE AND SOME JUST COMING OUT BUT WE ARE HERE TO STAY. TO RIDE AND REPRESENT WITH THE BEST OF THEM. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK LADIES...ROLLING TIL' THE WHEELS FALL OFF...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Its all good with GOODTIMES.. here is my wifes LS comming out soon
http://i36.tinypic.com/143hzzn.jpg[/img]]


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

TO GROUPEC...YOUR WIFE'S LOLLYLAC IS ONE OF THE CARS I'M SPEAKING OF....
AND TO 01LOWLOW...I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMMENTS. THAT MATTER NEVER CROSSED MY MIND. IT WAS FOR THE REASONS THEY GAVE ME AND FOR THE RESPECT OF THE TRUE MEMBERS THEIR OPINIONS MATTERED AND STARTING UNIQUE LADIES WAS THE BEST DECISION ALL AROUND...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: to all the girlz/women.


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

This is my ladies car. All that I have to say is that she down to go anywhere with her car. I do love to see that she has a passion for the hobby. But sad to say that a lot a men have already been giving her hate against her, but in her own word she would say "It's all good". With her personality and being around so many guys she could care less what men say. All that she wants to do is ride her car with her one and only daughter beside her even tho she might fall asleep on her way home after a long day event. 


For all the Girls that have a low lows keep up with your passion of love and art for these cars. 
:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

I am the President of my club...RESURRECTED  

My ride  



















My Club members..


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

The Lollylac is owned by one proud lady...let the haterz keep on hating cause thats what makes you famous...Carlos you are one proud man to give your lady so much credit...just like my man does for me...strong support from your friends and family is all you need in this world...to the ladies out there rollin' much luv to you all...


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

MANDY'S 77 CADDY


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

im the president of street mentality cc in atlanta ga. and my wife is the v-pres. we ride and die 2gether. we are like bonny and clyde. when i built my cutlass she wanted her a cutlass built. my wife is a real lady plus she get down and dirty with helping me juice her 3rd lowrider. the point im making is that us men need to stand behind our women.

to all the females thats riding a lowrider. make the haters your motivators

im going to post pics soon


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Women are always welcome in California Lifestyles- We currently have two ladies ride'n there low lows with us :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Aug 1 2008, 04:44 PM~11236659
> *im the president of street mentality cc in atlanta ga. and my wife is the v-pres. we ride and die 2gether. we are like bonny and clyde. when i built my cutlass she wanted her a cutlass built. my wife is a real lady plus she get down and dirty with helping me juice her 3rd lowrider. the point im making is that us men need to stand behind our women.
> 
> to all the females thats riding a lowrider.  make the haters your motivators
> ...











she is working on her coupe deville


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Some of the ladies have nice rides keep up the good work


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*ON THE WORKS*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

MAKE YOUR HATERZ YOUR MOTIVATORS...LOVE IT....SO TRUE...LADIES BEAUTIFUL RIDES...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Aug 1 2008, 06:40 PM~11237082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's just cool as shit


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Women have historically contributed to the development of this country, in hard times and good. And if is going to include cc's - Why not!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 1 2008, 06:25 PM~11237808
> *ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Chris...how are you doing?


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HERE'S A FEW OF THE CARS THE LADIES ARE CRUISING AND REPRESENTING HERE IN SAN DIEGO...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

REPRESENTING UNIQUE LADIES CC...


----------



## LOLLYLAC SD (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 6 2008, 05:56 PM~11277629
> *HERE'S A FEW OF THE CARS THE LADIES ARE CRUISING AND REPRESENTING HERE IN SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLLYLAC SD (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 6 2008, 06:04 PM~11277722
> *REPRESENTING UNIQUE LADIES CC...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt for the ladies. keep this page to the top


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 6 2008, 03:42 PM~11277441
> *Hey Chris...how are you doing?
> *


Sup Sherri, just stoppin by :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY CHRIS...DOING GOOD THANKS...ARE YOU READY FOR THE INDOOR SHOW...LOVE THE WAY THE ROOF CAME OUT DID A GREAT JOB...C U AT THE SHOW...


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

VP of street mentality of ATL!!!! Will post pic later


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

this is my 1st and 2nd lowrider :biggrin: now im on my 3rd  










and this is my 2nd lowrider


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice smurfette :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres my daughter reppin for 
ROLLERZ ONLY Southern coloRadO








Shes only 8-- and reppin the R.O. IV LIFE . She loves goin to shows and were still workin on her trike as you can see in the pics- it still needs some things- but its gettin there. If you look closely you can see the ROLLERZ ONLY plaque in the candy on the trike fenders.


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

I LOVE TO SEE THE LITTLE ONES COMING UP IN THE LIFESTYLE...WE HAVE A BIKE CLUB TOO...OUR MEMBERS ARE 9 AND 12 YEARS OLD...THEY PARTICAPATE IN EVERYTHING THE LADIES DO..BY THE WAY THAT'S A NICE TRIKE SWIPH...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 22 2008, 10:47 AM~11664741
> *I LOVE TO SEE THE LITTLE ONES COMING UP IN THE LIFESTYLE...WE HAVE A BIKE CLUB TOO...OUR MEMBERS ARE 9 AND 12 TEARS OLD...THEY PARTICAPATE IN EVERYTHING THE LADIES DO..BY THE WAY THAT'S A NICE TRIKE SWIPH...
> *


YA- my princess is all about ROLLERZ ONLY- she be throwin up her 1s whenever possible :biggrin: 

Im gettin ready to tear the trike back down here real soon and go off on it for her-- I built this in 4 days including the gold palting- and ROLLed it into the super show in denver at like 3 or 4 or 5 am- somethin like that.
Anyways-- now we are gonna get down on it.
I apreciate th props- much love to ya


----------



## LOLLYLAC SD (Aug 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

hey dont forget STRAIGHT GAME CC we have a lady in our club and she has a car and she bangs harder then some riders in the streets and she has a car and did i mention she bangs harder then some "riders" in the street if lowriding sees no racial barriers then why should gender matter?...did i mention bangs harder then some riders...think i did...ladies keep doin whatcha doin one love


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 1 2008, 05:25 PM~11237808
> *Kee Kee's aka = TURTLES REYNA, IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*LOOKING GOOD LADIES.. KEEP REPN THAT GOODTIMES.. MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE LADIES REPN THE CLUBS/SOLORIDERS.. KEEP UP THE NICE RIDES.. *


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

NICE LOOKING RIDES LADIES REPRESENTING GOODTIMES...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Apr 11 2007, 02:00 PM~7668062
> *63 Rag Tops are BADASS!!! that's my favorite car actually. good luck wit fixing it up and keep us updated on ur project.
> 
> as far as women in car clubs to be honest with u I think it's a damn shame we don't have more females lowriding, a real damn shame... there's nothing sexier that a female who gets down and dirty fixing up cars and hitting switches. much props to u for being one of da few females to enjoy being a part of da lowrider community.
> *


AFTER


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

NO HINAS ALLOWED!! UNLESS THEY WANNA TAKE A SWAT FOR BEING LATE!! LOL J/K.... I'M GLAD THE LADIEZ PUT IT DOWN.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)

Glad to see all these ladies putting it down, here's my car


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Nov 25 2008, 11:25 PM~12259831
> *NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## nikki chevylady (Jun 2, 2009)

what's up people am the vp for Ride Or Die Ladies Cc in Phila PA and i don't see anything wrong with woman being apart of the same car club as there spouse or boyfriend, my husband belongs to Supreme Car Club and I used to do everything with them, but the ladies and i decided to do our club and we just did our first cruise night :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nikki chevylady_@Jun 30 2009, 01:18 PM~14340733
> * what's up people am the vp for Ride Or Die Ladies Cc in Phila PA and i don't see anything wrong with woman being apart of the same car club as there spouse or boyfriend, my husband belongs to Supreme Car Club and I used to do everything with them, but the ladies and i decided to do our club and we just did our first cruise night  :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations on your first cruise night :thumbsup:


I'm on probation to join Chicago LuxuriouS. There's already another female in this chapter, and I know there's one female in the St. Louis chapter as well.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 30 2009, 01:33 PM~14340878
> *Congratulations on your first cruise night :thumbsup:
> I'm on probation to join Chicago LuxuriouS.  There's already another female in this chapter, and I know there's one female in the St. Louis chapter as well.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

we got one in san jose...


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: 
Up in Nor Cal Sac area there are a few females that ride up here. I'm rep-n California Lifestyles I am the only female but hopefully not for long :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm proud president of my car club Resurrected  

Me  



















The fellas ladies and youngins  




































































































ttt for the girls that hold it down :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SHOULD BE ABLE TO JOIN, AND SHOULD BE HELD AT THE SAME STANDARDS AS ALL THE OTHER MEMBERS AND TREATED EQUAL, AND GIRLS THATWORK AND DRIVE THEIR OWN RIDES IS A GOOD SIGHT TO SEE. 

I JUST HAVE ONE QUESTION THOUGH MY WIFE IS BUILDING A CAR RIGHT NOW, AND I WAS WONDERING WHATS UP WITH NAKED WOMEN ON SOME LOWRIDERS OWNED BY WOMEN?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

show tits in this topic or no one cares


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nikki chevylady_@Jun 30 2009, 11:18 AM~14340733
> * what's up people am the vp for Ride Or Die Ladies Cc in Phila PA and i don't see anything wrong with woman being apart of the same car club as there spouse or boyfriend, my husband belongs to Supreme Car Club and I used to do everything with them, but the ladies and i decided to do our club and we just did our first cruise night  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRADULATIONS TO YOU LADIES DOING YOUR THING...THAT'S SOMETHING WE MIGHT DO SOMEDAY..FOR NOW WE DO THE COMMUINITY THING...SHOWS, PARADES AND ALWAYS WORKING ON THE CARS...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 30 2009, 11:33 AM~14340878
> *Congratulations on your first cruise night :thumbsup:
> I'm on probation to join Chicago LuxuriouS.  There's already another female in this chapter, and I know there's one female in the St. Louis chapter as well.
> *


ALWAYS GOOD TO HEAR THAT YOU LADIES ARE REPRESENTING FOR US ALL...THINGS HAVE CHANGED ALOT SINCE I STARTED THIS TOPIC IN 2004...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LADIES...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 30 2009, 02:14 PM~14342304
> *I'm proud president of my car club Resurrected
> 
> Me
> ...


PRESIDENT!!!...YES GIRL DO YOUR THING...GREAT PICTURES...LOVE THE WAGON...WE ARE PICKING UP A 66 WAGON PRETTY SOON...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14343095
> *SHOULD BE ABLE TO JOIN, AND SHOULD BE HELD AT THE SAME STANDARDS AS ALL THE OTHER MEMBERS AND TREATED EQUAL, AND GIRLS THATWORK AND DRIVE THEIR OWN RIDES IS A GOOD SIGHT TO SEE.
> 
> I JUST HAVE ONE QUESTION THOUGH MY WIFE IS BUILDING A CAR RIGHT NOW, AND I WAS WONDERING WHATS UP WITH NAKED WOMEN ON SOME LOWRIDERS OWNED BY WOMEN?
> *


GREAT ANSWER...TREATED AS EQUALS...THAT'S ALL WE ASK FOR...THE MURALS OF WOMEN ON FEMALE CARS??...I'M NOT SURE WHY...BUT I WOULD PUT A LADY ON MY CAR...A SORCERESS BUT NOT A NAKED ONE THOUGH...TO EACH THEIR OWN RIGHT...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 5 2009, 09:26 PM~14388901
> *show tits in this topic or no one cares
> *


IS THIS A PLAYBOY MAGAZINE OR A LOWRIDER FORUM???....NO TITS NEEDED TO BE SEEN ANYWHERE ON THIS TOPIC...NO BIG DEAL WE ALL HAVE THEM...BECAUSE TRUST ME IT'S HAPPENING ALL OVER NOW AND SOME OF US REALLY DO CARE...HATERZ CAN MOVE ON TO OFF TOPIC...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Nov 25 2008, 09:25 PM~12259831
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


LORENA...THATS ONE BEAUTIFUL RIDE...


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

tits people


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

U WISH...WRONG FORUM BUDDY...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jul 5 2009, 11:58 PM~14389291
> *PRESIDENT!!!...YES GIRL DO YOUR THING...GREAT PICTURES...LOVE THE WAGON...WE ARE PICKING UP A 66 WAGON PRETTY SOON...
> *


THANK YOU! POST PICS OF THE WAGON WHEN YOU GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 6 2009, 03:51 AM~14390678
> *THANK YOU! POST PICS OF THE WAGON WHEN YOU GET IT :biggrin:
> *


SURE WILL ...IT'S UNDER WRAPS UNTIL AFTER JULY 26...SHES HAVING THE PINSTRIPE DONE AND THEN SHE'S COMING OUT AT THE LOWRIDERFEST ON THE 26TH....


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jul 5 2009, 09:05 PM~14389383
> *IS THIS A PLAYBOY MAGAZINE OR A LOWRIDER FORUM???....NO TITS NEEDED TO BE SEEN ANYWHERE ON THIS TOPIC...NO BIG DEAL WE ALL HAVE THEM...BECAUSE TRUST ME IT'S HAPPENING ALL OVER NOW AND SOME OF US REALLY DO CARE...HATERZ CAN MOVE ON TO OFF TOPIC...
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MS. MALICE (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jul 6 2009, 12:05 AM~14389383
> *IS THIS A PLAYBOY MAGAZINE OR A LOWRIDER FORUM???....NO TITS NEEDED TO BE SEEN ANYWHERE ON THIS TOPIC...NO BIG DEAL WE ALL HAVE THEM...BECAUSE TRUST ME IT'S HAPPENING ALL OVER NOW AND SOME OF US REALLY DO CARE...HATERZ CAN MOVE ON TO OFF TOPIC...
> *


Couldn't have said it any better myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jul 6 2009, 04:08 PM~14394178
> *SURE WILL ...IT'S UNDER WRAPS UNTIL AFTER JULY 26...SHES HAVING THE PINSTRIPE DONE AND THEN SHE'S COMING OUT AT THE LOWRIDERFEST ON THE 26TH....
> *


Can't wait to see it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBadValle818 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes! Why shouldn't they be?


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

All i can say is you girls are doing the damn thing. I love to see that the girls love this life as much as us men. Its not just a mans sport. I fill as long as you love or even like what your doing it dont matter race color or genatels. Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by No Limit CC_@Jul 15 2009, 06:07 PM~14486414
> *All i can say is you girls are doing the damn thing. I love to see that the girls love this life as much as us men. Its not just a mans sport. I fill as long as you love or even like what your doing it dont matter race color or genatels. Keep up the good work ladies.
> *


x2


----------



## THE_CATERER (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 16 2009, 02:13 PM~14487706
> *x2
> *


X3 im new to the forum but not new to the game
just wish we had more ladies like this in 
Australia... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 89caddy (Aug 16, 2008)

shit my girl helps me tape, da, paint,she even cuts with the grinders and shes learning how to weld. i just hope she dont get better than me and takes my work lol


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

In my experience..Its kinda hard to be in a club.. Well maybe just me. I have been kicked out of 3 clubs because the members old ladys were accusing them of being with me(or somthing in this nature).. and it was always drama.. I was all damn I cant even be in a cc. I even wore sweats..Lol.. anyways.. Oh well Im looking for a club with ladies in it already..


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mår¡þø§å_@Jul 17 2009, 02:19 AM~14500396
> *In my experience..Its kinda hard to be in a club.. Well maybe just me. I have been kicked out of 3 clubs because the members old ladys were accusing them of being with me(or somthing in this nature).. and it was always drama.. I was all damn I cant even be in a cc. I even wore sweats..Lol.. anyways.. Oh well Im looking for a club with ladies in it already..
> *


If you were near Chicago I'd tell you to drop by sometime, we're always looking for new members


----------



## nikki chevylady (Jun 2, 2009)

sure why not as u can see we have our own car club up here in philly doing big things out here. :biggrin:


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

LOLz... Maybe I need ta move... :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I still say not in our club. not in our chapter.
But I got love and respect for the women that put it down.


----------



## CRAZY GIRL (Feb 24, 2009)

MUCH LOVE TO ALL LADYS OUT THERE LOWRIDIN. KEEP ROLLING LOW $ SLOW I~LADY C.C THE BIG I FAM


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT
for the ladies of lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

? know why not alow ladies into car clubs if they put in the time and the work that us men do. Hell the have the same love for the game. In the old club i was in we alowed guys and girl. Now that Im in Rollin Low we also alow females as long as the have the love for it. Post pics of some of you ladies and your ranflas.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 89caddy_@Jul 16 2009, 07:23 PM~14497688
> *shit my girl helps me tape, da, paint,she even cuts with the grinders and shes learning how to weld. i just hope she dont get better than me and takes my work lol
> *


x2 my girl helps me out alot and she loves it


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 8 2004, 11:11 PM~2203116
> *Okay guys if you are in a lowrider car club, do they have rules against allowing  women to join? Why or Why not? What's your feelings about men and women in the same car club? Give some names of your clubs if you allow the ladies to join...
> *


nobody should be excluded, no race, no gender,no religen.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mår¡þø§å_@Jul 17 2009, 12:19 AM~14500396
> *In my experience..Its kinda hard to be in a club.. Well maybe just me. I have been kicked out of 3 clubs because the members old ladys were accusing them of being with me(or somthing in this nature).. and it was always drama.. I was all damn I cant even be in a cc. I even wore sweats..Lol.. anyways.. Oh well Im looking for a club with ladies in it already..
> *


you have a bomb right,although we dont "look" for members we welcome dedicated people regardless of gender.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

what up Jerry?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 27 2009, 12:23 AM~14590504
> *you have a bomb right,although we dont "look" for members we welcome dedicated people regardless of gender.
> *


Really? thas firme, Yea I have a 49 plymouth its all original..


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## lisy.zhan (Aug 7, 2009)

http // photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

UNIQUE LADIES SDCC/SDBC...5 YEARS STRONG...STILL DOING OUR THING...


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mår¡þø§å_@Jul 17 2009, 12:19 AM~14500396
> *In my experience..Its kinda hard to be in a club.. Well maybe just me. I have been kicked out of 3 clubs because the members old ladys were accusing them of being with me(or somthing in this nature).. and it was always drama.. I was all damn I cant even be in a cc. I even wore sweats..Lol.. anyways.. Oh well Im looking for a club with ladies in it already..
> *


*DONT WAIT ON C.C. WITH LADIES IN IT MIJA START UR OWN  IM PROUD TO HAVE FOUNDED MY OWN C.C.  IM ALSO VERY PROUD OF THE FACT I WAS VOTED INTO THE LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL AS A COUNCIL HEAD  JUST CAUSE WERE WOMEN DONT ME WE AINT LOWRIDERS  IF UR PASSIONATE ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS DONT EVER LET KNOW ONE ELSE KEEP U DOWN GIRL ESPECIALLY ANOTHER FEMALE THAT'S JUST ENVY  *



http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=499577958


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Jul 26 2009, 11:56 PM~14589784
> *nobody should be excluded, no race, no gender,no religen.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jul 29 2008, 06:40 AM~11204406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOVE THAT CADDI .... N UR LINCOLN IS 1 OF MY FAVORITES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 6 2008, 04:56 PM~11277629
> *HERE'S A FEW OF THE CARS THE LADIES ARE CRUISING AND REPRESENTING HERE IN SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'S WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT S.D. LADIES R ROLLIN* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 1 2008, 06:25 PM~11237808
> *GOODTIMES ALWAYZZZZZZ PUTS IT DOWN :worship: :worship: :worship: LOOKIN GREAT LADIES  </span>*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

no ladies unless they know how to cook :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 22 2009, 04:25 PM~15155846
> *no ladies unless they know how to cook :biggrin:
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U KNOW U AINT RIGHT 4 THAT ONE :thumbsdown: *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jul 5 2009, 10:05 PM~14389383
> *IS THIS A PLAYBOY MAGAZINE OR A LOWRIDER FORUM???....NO TITS NEEDED TO BE SEEN ANYWHERE ON THIS TOPIC...NO BIG DEAL WE ALL HAVE THEM...BECAUSE TRUST ME IT'S HAPPENING ALL OVER NOW AND SOME OF US REALLY DO CARE...HATERZ CAN MOVE ON TO OFF TOPIC...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 22 2009, 11:16 AM~15152819
> *LOWRIDERS   IF UR PASSIONATE ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE THAT'S ALL THAT matters.DONT EVER LET KNOW ONE ELSE KEEP U DOWN GIRL ESPECIALLY ANOTHER FEMALE THAT'S JUST  ENVY  *</span></span>
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=499577958
> [/b]


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Sep 21 2006, 09:50 AM~6217448
> *How do you women feel about these girls that pose...how far is to far?? And would you want them to pose for your car?? Ive always told my husband when my car is done Im gonna get a cute big buff guy to pose in front of it and blow the picture up and frame that shit... :biggrin:
> *


*  that's right that's Exactly what ima do 2 .... Men can Pose just as Good as Women :biggrin: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 23 2009, 12:35 AM~15161014
> *  that's right that's Exactly what ima do 2 .... Men can Pose just as Good as Women :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Oct 2 2008, 08:34 AM~11758563
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD LADIES.. KEEP REPN THAT GOODTIMES..  MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE LADIES REPN THE CLUBS/SOLORIDERS.. KEEP UP THE NICE RIDES..
> *


TTT


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 26 2009, 06:41 AM~14583866
> *x2 my girl helps me out alot and she loves it
> *


Mine does too,she helped me take apart my '58 and we were getting it ready to lift...........................................................No wait, she hated everything about it,I sold this '58 to TRY to make her happy but, it didn't werk. I've been divorced for 2 years and I'm in the process of getting another ride to.....................I mean you go GIRLZ!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sorry, I got carried away. :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 30 2009, 04:18 PM~15231795
> *Mine does too,she helped me take apart my '58 and we were getting it ready to lift...........................................................No wait, she hated everything about it,I sold this '58 to TRY to make her happy but, it didn't werk. I've been divorced for 2 years and I'm in the process of getting another ride to.....................I mean you go GIRLZ!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Sorry, I got carried away. :biggrin:
> *


*get busy Oscar 
hey r u goin with us to the Laughlin show this weekend ??
*


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 30 2009, 09:42 PM~15235470
> *get busy Oscar
> hey r u goin with us to the Laughlin show this weekend ??
> 
> *


Can't make it :angry: but,girls TTT :biggrin:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Oct 3 2009, 01:19 AM~15255908
> *Can't make it :angry: but,girls TTT :biggrin:
> *


ILLEGAL TO







YS C.C. OKLAHOMA CITY ALLOWS LADIES TOO JOIN


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

OUR CLUB HAS ALWAYS ALLOWED WOMEN IN "REAL 4 LIFE" SINCE 1995 AS LONG AS THEY CAN BE A GOOD MEMBER AND BUILD A CLEAN CAR LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE.

EVERYBODY SHOULD BE TREATED LIKE FAMILY IN YOUR CLUB NO MATTER WHAT RACE, GENDER, STYLE OR BACKGROUND THEY HOLD. ALWAYS SHOW RESPECT TO GET RESPECT BACK!!!

THERE HAS BEEN ALL GIRL CLUBS IN LAS VEGAS SINCE THE 90's UNTIL TODAY.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

in my experiencer its koo to have a all girl club but when you got a all guys car club and the homies wife wants to join its not the same anymore you can't say or act like you do when you're with your boys also the wife ended up getting in the middle of everything didn't mind her own business and she had a mandilon for a husband so she would tell him what to do and try to control the club. Its koo to have a all girls club and represent your shit but I have learned from my experiences and will keep my chapter all guys hope I don't offend no one and if I do I'm sorry but this is my personal opinion and everyone is entitled to one


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Oct 3 2009, 10:16 AM~15257253
> *ILLEGAL TO
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: daaammmmmnnnnn this is dirty!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Nov 25 2008, 09:25 PM~12259831
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...







NICE CAR THIS CAR IS FLACKED THE HELL OUT GOOD WORK
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 3 2009, 06:34 PM~15259732
> *TO ANY RIDERS INTERSTED AT SUPERSHOW
> 
> UPON ROLL IN SUPERSHOW DAY SATURDAY,UCE FAMILY CAR CLUB WILL HAVE A COLLECTION/DONATION JAR TO HELP IN ALL EFFORTS IN CONJUNCTION WITH THE AMERICAN RED CROSS TO HELP PROVIDE FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE TSUNAMI DISASTER OFF THE SOUTH PACIFIC SHORES OF WESTERN/AMERICAN SAMOA.I MYSELF HAVE SUFFERED LOSS AND MY OWN PERSONAL FAM HAS DONE WHAT WE CAN FOR THEM BUT THERE ARE SO MANY MORE.THERE AREN'T TOO MANY JOBS OUT THERE LET ALONE MONEY/FOOD/SHELTER TO HELP THOSE WHOSE LIVES WERE DESTROYED AND GET BACC ON THEIR FEET OR ATLEAST HELP THE VILLAGES W/SOMEWHERE TO START.
> ...


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 22 2009, 10:16 AM~15152819
> *DONT WAIT ON  C.C. WITH LADIES IN IT MIJA START UR OWN  IM PROUD TO HAVE  FOUNDED MY OWN C.C.  IM ALSO VERY PROUD OF THE FACT I WAS VOTED INTO THE LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL  AS A COUNCIL HEAD  JUST CAUSE WERE WOMEN DONT ME WE AINT LOWRIDERS   IF UR PASSIONATE ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS DONT EVER LET KNOW ONE ELSE KEEP U DOWN GIRL ESPECIALLY ANOTHER FEMALE THAT'S JUST  ENVY
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=499577958
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Oct 4 2009, 12:19 PM~15263984
> *NICE CAR THIS CAR IS FLACKED THE HELL OUT GOOD WORK
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

no woman allowed in our club.... wives or girlfriends can not wear club shirts either.....its always been like that since da club started in da 70s...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Oct 4 2009, 11:19 AM~15263984
> *NICE CAR THIS CAR IS FLACKED THE HELL OUT GOOD WORK
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


VERY NICE RIDE...


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

we just started havin women about three years ago, once these leave we won't take anymore.


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 22 2009, 11:16 AM~15152819
> *PROUD TO BE A FEMALE RIDER!!! *


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Oct 8 2009, 02:11 PM~15304372
> *we just started havin women about three years ago, once these leave we won't take anymore.
> *


AT LEAST YOU GUYS CAN SAY YOU TRIED...SOME OUT THERE JUST HAVE A SOLID NO FOR AN ANSWER...


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

I say to each their own..regarding having women join car clubs or start their own. I'm not sure if having the females in the original car club with men is good ..it causes conflict and we all are human and mostly are girlfriends and wives of these men so when you fight or have issues I see it run into the car club itself. 

Soooo it is best when the female starts the club herself or joins an all lady car club. Now I know this does not apply to all clubs just certain ones that have a tradition of all men in the club. I know many women have started clubs and work on their own cars and I love it! I give them props! 

We are a first in AZ as our chapter....which is the female version of INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB WHICH IS WORLDWIDE...WE ARE THE "I" LADY'S AND WE WILL REPRESENT FOR MANY YEARS TO COME. REMEMBER THAT!!!

HOLD YA OWN WOMEN! WE DOING IT! 


"I" Lady C.C
AZ Chapter
"Queen Lac"

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Oct 8 2009, 02:38 PM~15304590
> *I say to each their own..regarding having women join car clubs or start their own. I'm not sure if having the females in the original car club with men is good ..it causes conflict and we all are human and mostly are girlfriends and wives of these men so when you fight or have issues I see it run into the car club itself.
> 
> Soooo it is best when the female starts the club herself or joins an all lady car club. Now I know this does not apply to all clubs just certain ones that have a tradition of all men in the club. I know many women have started clubs and work on their own cars and I love it! I give them props!
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Oct 8 2009, 02:22 PM~15304465
> *THAT'S SO TRUE... That's Right Girl :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

we got about 40 members in our club and about 5 are women.
the caddy, the 64 wagon, the 62, and another two girls puttin out 64s early next year.
Big respect for both sexes down here


----------



## GBodPrincess (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok so im a beatch in the industry and I am 100% behind everythin it takes to build a low low.
To me it isnt about the attention it gets me its about the knowledge and the love I have for chrome. 
I love chrome and I love low lows.
I werk for everything I got as well as I werk for my low low.
I respect all the low low men as well as there women for letten them chill wit me.
Three wheels fo life
T


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 10 2009, 06:09 AM~15318236
> *we got about 40 members in our club and about 5 are women.
> the caddy, the 64 wagon, the 62, and another two girls puttin out 64s early next year.
> Big respect for both sexes down here
> ...


I love those stripes on the impala. :thumbsup:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

we alow woman twisted minds cc.rite now we only have one but let me tell you that she shows just as much love and pation as the rest of us.to be honest in proud to have her in our club i like to see woman representing.it dosent matter what sex, race, religion or age you are we all have one thing in common and thats the love of lowriding and thats what really matters.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Oct 8 2009, 03:29 PM~15305000
> 
> *That's Right Girl :biggrin: *
> [/b]


Don't be saying those things Lori, people might hear you and want to start a riot and start some..................................................I mean you go GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 22 2009, 11:16 AM~15152819
> *DONT WAIT ON  C.C. WITH LADIES IN IT MIJA START UR OWN  IM PROUD TO HAVE  FOUNDED MY OWN C.C.  IM ALSO VERY PROUD OF THE FACT I WAS VOTED INTO THE LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL  AS A COUNCIL HEAD  JUST CAUSE WERE WOMEN DONT ME WE AINT LOWRIDERS   IF UR PASSIONATE ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS DONT EVER LET KNOW ONE ELSE KEEP U DOWN GIRL ESPECIALLY ANOTHER FEMALE THAT'S JUST  ENVY
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=499577958
> *


congrats to being voted in to th LVLC...we need all the unity we can get...


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

whats up???. im in an car club that was all men i am the 1st lady. all the men have wives or girlfriends. we all get along just fine. i am an ultimate rider and i love my club. and i dont think its nothing wrong with women being in a male cc.big ups to ultimate riders cc.and ladies we can do it and sometimes better then men. cause i know im rolling alot harder then some men out there.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 1 2009, 10:34 PM~15533351
> *whats up???. im in an car club that was all men i am the 1st lady. all the men have wives or girlfriends. we all get along just fine. i am an ultimate rider and i love my club. and i dont think its nothing wrong with women being in a male cc.big ups to ultimate riders cc.and ladies we can do it and sometimes better then men. cause i know im rolling alot harder then some men out there.
> *


  Hi :wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

MY MOMS FROM A WOMANS CAR CLUB AND I STAND BEHIND HER 100% UNIQUE LADIES. S.D AND STREET FAME HYDROS...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 1 2009, 10:36 PM~15533377
> *  Hi  :wave:
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

BIG UPS TO ALL MY LADY LOWRIDERS OUT THERE!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 3 2009, 12:29 PM~15548530
> *BIG UPS TO ALL MY LADY LOWRIDERS OUT THERE!
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 1 2009, 11:07 PM~15533707
> *MY MOMS FROM A WOMANS CAR CLUB AND I STAND BEHIND HER 100% UNIQUE LADIES. S.D                  AND STREET FAME HYDROS...
> *


THOUGHT YOU LIKE TO SEE HOW HE IS BEHIND HIS MOM 100%...CHECK OUT THE PAINT JOB DONE BY BOTH HER SONS....

































BEAUTIFUL JOB GUYS....


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 3 2009, 10:29 AM~15548530
> *BIG UPS TO ALL MY LADY LOWRIDERS OUT THERE!
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## chichona1 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 9 2004, 06:44 AM~2203522
> *FOSHO! IT ALL GOOD BABEE :biggrin: MY COUSIN KISA HAS A 73 GLASSHOUSE AND RIDE WITH UCE HAWAII AND SHE DOIN IT BIG! CANDY RED PAINT WITH FADES AND PATTERN ,2PUMPS 10 BATTERY,DAYTON WITH 2 BAR BOWTIES KNOCKOFF,BLK LEATHER O.G PATTERN INTERIOR,LITTLE CHROME ON THE 400,PLAQUE UP. :thumbsup: FOR THE WOMENS RYDAS.ONELOVE
> *











thats an awesome ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

*Real Lowriding Ladies TO THE TOP!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 8 2004, 11:11 PM~2203116
> *Okay guys if you are in a lowrider car club, do they have rules against allowing  women to join? Why or Why not? What's your feelings about men and women in the same car club? Give some names of your clubs if you allow the ladies to join...
> *



I DON'T CARE THEY CAN PULL UP AND GET SERVED JUST LIKE A *****


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Oct 11 2009, 08:13 PM~15328065
> *Don't be saying those things Lori, people might hear you and want to start a riot and start some..................................................I mean you go GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


*OKAY OSSSSSSSSSSSSSCAR WAIT TILL I SEE U ... CHICANO PARK IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER.... LET'S SEE WHAT UR SAYIN THEN :biggrin: HEY WEREN'T U SUPPOSED 2 BE OUT HERE ALREADY ?? SUP WIT THAT :angry: *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 18 2009, 03:35 PM~15705563
> *Real Lowriding Ladies TO THE TOP!
> :thumbsup:
> *



T :thumbsup: 
T :thumbsup: 
T :thumbsup: 

I'M THA ONLY LOWRIDER DIVA IN MY CAR CLUB HERE IN H-TOWN.
& ALSO IS THA FOUNDER OF: EXPENSIVE TASTE C.C.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

big mistake the lady we had in our club was drama and she was 45 years old.her boyfriend was jealous.then she wanted to have just a girl section of the club.thank god she kicked rocks!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 9 2004, 10:02 AM~2203920
> *I used to be part of a club from san diego and I was the first female that in 20 yrs that they had ever let in.  But they always placed different expectations on me than other male members.  I always felt that they just wanted my car and not me.
> 
> Here in New Mexico males often see females that own lowriders as a positive thing, which I really respect.  Lowriding is so much of the Hispanic culture here that gender isnt usually a problem.
> ...


Pero, here in Burque, sometimes we gotta work through tha race problems. ive been criticized for not being dark enough, and then theres the fact that alot of chicanos (and i do consider myself chicano) feel that only they can take ownership of lowriding porque tengo familia who were bustin cinderblocks in the trunks down in mexico. I dont think that is right, I am a leading figure in the latino student union at my school (im in eleventh grade) and often times i hear "fucking wedos cant fix shit, (we) mexicanos fix our shit, we work, pero these whities just sit, thats why we dont marry them, or invite them to our group" shit like that. like one of the other guys said, its not about demographics, its whether or not you got a clean ride

by the way, hipnotiq, i really respect that you took it into your own hands and formed a club so you could establish a place in this lifestyle

-Pablo


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*CHECK IT OUT.... MY HOMEGIRL IS THROWIN A TOYRUN / CARSHOW IN MORENO VALLEY... IF UR ABLE 2 MAKE IT OUT OR UR CALI CHAPTERS CAN .... SUPPORT THE KIDS  *


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 3 2009, 07:33 PM~15863379
> *Pero, here in Burque, sometimes we gotta work through tha race problems. ive been criticized for not being dark enough, and then theres the fact that alot of chicanos (and i do consider myself chicano) feel that only they can take ownership of lowriding porque tengo familia who were bustin cinderblocks in the trunks down in mexico. I dont think that is right, I am a leading figure in the latino student union at my school (im in eleventh grade) and often times i hear "fucking wedos cant fix shit, (we) mexicanos fix our shit, we work, pero these whities just sit, thats why we dont marry them, or invite them to our group" shit like that. like one of the other guys said, its not about demographics, its whether or not you got a clean ride
> 
> by the way, hipnotiq, i really respect that you took it into your own hands and formed a club so you could establish a place in this lifestyle
> ...


x10! I like how you think!

TTT for all the lowridin ladies out there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

TTT x10 here also

even though i never found out what TTT means, im sure its a good thing


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 4 2009, 07:04 PM~15874498
> *TTT x10 here also
> 
> even though i never found out what TTT means, im sure its a good thing
> *


To The Top! of the forum. :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

hehe, still dont make no sense, pero esta bien.
I dont know where your at, but hows the weather? es fucking frio en la 505.

you a lady rida as well? (im not, ive been a male for about seventeen years now)


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 4 2009, 07:27 PM~15874720
> *hehe, still dont make no sense, pero esta bien.
> I dont know where your at, but hows the weather? es fucking frio en la 505.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Im in denver and ya its cold as hel!! Atleast it got above 15 degress today! :uh: 

My lady is down, she dont have a ride but she loves lowridin! Thats why i married her!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 4 2009, 06:35 PM~15874813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Im in denver and ya its cold as hel!! Atleast it got above 15 degress today!  :uh:
> ...


ahh fuck yeah i imagine, i got familia all over that area and boulder area. 
but yes i definately like being a male better... better than what you ask? i dont know i aint been nothing else....
but yeah hows the scene up there? you gonna make your woman a ride?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 4 2009, 07:51 PM~15875012
> *ahh fuck yeah i imagine, i got familia all over that area and boulder area.
> but yes i definately like being a male better... better than what you ask? i dont know i aint been nothing else....
> but yeah hows the scene up there? you gonna make your woman a ride?
> ...


Its good. Seems like alot of the ridaz from say 5-10 years ago have stopped lowiridin pero we still have some clean rides on the feds. 

For some reason my lady likes 4-doors :scrutinize: but if its clean thats wut im bout. One of these days when we have more money we will get her a ride i imagine.


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

haha i got my ride when i was 16, back in june, and it was a four door, the guy stiffed me all kinds, bad floorboards he covered up, all kinds of stuff, he said it was an impala and had taken off all the emblems and backed it completely up in his garage so you couldnt see the taillights. I didnt know enough then, didnt know that 2 doors were better then 4, and when i figured that out, i tried to trade with this one vato for a 77 monte, didnt go through, so since this car aint worth much, im chopping it all up, gonna extended the front doors, and lambo them, move the door post back, shorten the back doors, and 180 suicide them, so itll feel like a two door, but itll be original with the back little doors, kinda like on the new hemi double cab ram trucks and shit. i think itll look tight, everyone says get rid of the back doors completely pero i look forward to seeing what i can make outta verga.

just make sure your women gets cherry ass four door, with the half post instead of full, and suicide em or something, then itll be clean
uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 6 2009, 01:24 AM~15885925
> *haha i got my ride when i was 16, back in june, and it was a four door, the guy stiffed me all kinds, bad floorboards he covered up, all kinds of stuff, he said it was an impala and had taken off all the emblems and backed it completely up in his garage so you couldnt see the taillights. I didnt know enough then, didnt know that 2 doors were better then 4, and when i figured that out, i tried to trade with this one vato for a 77 monte, didnt go through, so since this car aint worth much, im chopping it all up, gonna extended the front doors, and lambo them, move the door post back, shorten the back doors, and 180 suicide them, so itll feel like a two door, but itll be original with the back little doors, kinda like on the new hemi double cab ram trucks and shit. i think itll look tight, everyone says get rid of the back doors completely pero i look forward to seeing what i can make outta verga.
> 
> just make sure your women gets cherry ass four door, with the half post instead of full, and suicide em or something, then itll be clean
> ...


 :wow: Sounds like alot of work!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

fuck yeah, i just got done drawing up a little to-scale drawing of the finished product, pero no se if i like it or not, its gonna take some tweaking, some brothas told me to extend the doors in front to 50 inches, and the four door front doors are 38 and 1/2, so its a pretty drastic length and look change.

im also including a full frontal t-top...
what you rollin in? up there, whats more popular, full customs, bombs, classics? que?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 8 2009, 01:41 AM~15909481
> *fuck yeah, i just got done drawing up a little to-scale drawing of the finished product, pero no se if i like it or not, its gonna take some tweaking, some brothas told me to extend the doors in front to 50 inches, and the four door front doors are 38 and 1/2, so its a pretty drastic length and look change.
> 
> im also including a full frontal t-top...
> ...


My project is a 72 ford ltd. It was my first car and i will probably never get rid of it.
there is a lil bit of everything here, i would say alot of people cruise g-bodys though. You should post some pics when you get goin on it.


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah i will for sure, should be makin some good progress soon.... what do you think about g-bodies? i mean it seams like evrybody has those as an easy build up, just so they can cruise, of course thats just my two cents, and i still think g-bodies are clean as fuck, if theyre done real good... but ford ltd, they are similar to continental kits right?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 8 2009, 01:02 PM~15912761
> *yeah i will for sure, should be makin some good progress soon.... what do you think about g-bodies? i mean it seams like evrybody has those as an easy build up, just so they can cruise, of course thats just my two cents, and i still think g-bodies are clean as fuck, if theyre done real good... but ford ltd, they are similar to continental kits right?
> *


  

Its a big boat of a car, around the size of older continentals if thats wut you mean.
g-bodies are easy to lowride with and fairly reliable as long as they are taken care of and CHEAP. I want to build a t-top cutlass as a hopper one of these days.


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

oh yeah sorry i meant continental, i got like two-three hours of sleep so im kinda treadin light mentally today... yeah i like g-bodies, especially the cutlass's grills really catch my eye... yeah ive seen a couple LTD's around here in burque, one kandy green apple one, theyre really fuckin beautiful cars


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 8 2009, 08:19 PM~15917738
> *oh yeah sorry i meant continental, i got like two-three hours of sleep so im kinda treadin light mentally today... yeah i like g-bodies, especially the cutlass's grills really catch my eye... yeah ive seen a couple LTD's around here in burque, one kandy green apple one, theyre really fuckin beautiful cars
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: thanks

im hoping to have mine be the first 72 in a magazine..........................................
that i can think of anyways :dunno:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

so what you done to it so far? still stock suspension, or you ridin on shit?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 9 2009, 04:16 PM~15927485
> *so what you done to it so far? still stock suspension, or you ridin on shit?
> *


some body work, just got the frame wrapped and the rack for the pumps and batteries in not long ago. Now just savin up for the batteries and small stuff. Gotta get her painted next. I have had it for over 10 years and still not got a good idea of how i want it painted! :uh:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

haha you partial to kandy or pearl or something else?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 9 2009, 08:44 PM~15930681
> *haha you partial to kandy or pearl or something else?
> *


Not really just have always tried to do somethin different. Its gotta stand out from the croud!


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 10 2009, 10:22 AM~15936426
> *Not really just have always tried to do somethin different. Its gotta stand out from the croud!
> *


yeah bro i know that, for my car i was gonna do like black cherry with hok and brandywine, but everyone has that shit now! im starting to like the pearls though.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT! :cheesy:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

fuck bro, i puked so hard last night, figured id do some blowout drinking this weekend, cuz i just got accepted onto a pretty esteemed boxing teem here and wanted to say goodbye to the brews..... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

We allow females in our club. This is one of my female club member's car. She rides as hard, if not harder then some of the men :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

ah thats a cherry color, nice props to her! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 13 2009, 03:34 PM~15968820
> *We allow females in our club. This is one of my female club member's car. She rides as hard, if not harder then some of the men :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 13 2009, 11:42 AM~15967220
> *fuck bro, i puked so hard last night, figured id do some blowout drinking this weekend, cuz i just got accepted onto a pretty esteemed boxing teem here and wanted to say goodbye to the brews.....      :barf:  :barf:    :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Sounds like it said goodbye to you. :0


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah... anyways im clean now, no smoking or drinking, just punching


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY ACCEPTS WOMEN OF COURSE, BUT MY WIFE IS REALLY INTO MOTORCYCLES. BUT SHE EVEN HOPED MY CAR.


























SHE BOUGHT AND WORKED WITH THE COLOR FOR MY SONS LITTLE MOTORCYCLE


----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 13 2009, 02:34 PM~15968820
> *We allow females in our club. This is one of my female club member's car. She rides as hard, if not harder then some of the men :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Love the color! :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 10:28 PM~18232779
> *Very nice! Love the color! :thumbsup:
> *


SO DO WE...WE HAVE A 64 IN OUR CLUB...LOOKS ALMOST THE SAME COLOR COMBINATIONS...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

TAKING THIS TOPIC TO THE TOP...HERE'S TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS WITH LADIES REPRESENTING THEIR PLAQUES ALSO...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HERE's my baby *Sweet*Temptation*


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

*Lets try these pics again for the ladies...................*


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------

